# SE QLD Xmas-in-July 2015



## winkle

We are ok with hosting this again this year - might even have it in July for once!
_(possibly on the 4th of July to be in step with the Mexicans, not so sure about the Bummock though)_


----------



## winkle

I'm thinking of doing that Xmas Ale again (ie the one in Kin Kin) for this Batz.


----------



## Ciderman

Case swap? Either way I'm keen. Missed the last one.


----------



## madpierre06

Streuth, we're getting off the mark early. I like your list of 'beers in planning' Perry. That's about 3 or so years worth for me. Two apricto sours eh, a rootin' saison and a tootin' saison, sounds like a rootin' tootin' good time. Yeah, I know. I'd be keen to try the Fanny Green Bitter as well.

Anyhow, am keen.


----------



## winkle

Swapping
1. Winkle - Xmas Ale
2.
3.
4.
5.
6.
7.
8.
9.
10.
11.
12.
13.
14.
15.
16.
17.
18.
19.
20.

going but not swapping


----------



## Ciderman

winkle said:


> Swapping
> 1. Winkle - Xmas Ale
> 2. Ciderman - TBA
> 3.
> 4.
> 5.
> 6.
> 7.
> 8.
> 9.
> 10.
> 11.
> 12.
> 13.
> 14.
> 15.
> 16.
> 17.
> 18.
> 19.
> 20.
> 
> going but not swapping


Where a outs on Nth side?


----------



## HBHB

Swapping
1. Winkle - Xmas Ale
2. Ciderman - TBA
3. HBHB - something big black tasty and stoopid
4.
5.
6.
7.
8.
9.
10.
11.
12.
13.
14.
15.
16.
17.
18.
19.
20.

going but not swapping


----------



## madpierre06

Swapping
1. Winkle - Xmas Ale
2. Ciderman - TBA
3. HBHB - something big black tasty and stoopid
4. madpierre06 - TBC
5.
6.
7.
8.
9.
10.
11.
12.
13.
14.
15.
16.
17.
18.
19.
20.

going but not swapping


----------



## angus_grant

Swapping
1. Winkle - Xmas Ale
2. Ciderman - TBA
3. HBHB - something big black tasty and stoopid
4. madpierre06 - TBC
5.
6.
7.
8.
9.
10.
11. Angus - buggered if I know (maybe robust cherry porter - will do a trial run next month)
12.
13.
14.
15.
16.
17.
18.
19.
20.

going but not swapping


----------



## lukiferj

Swapping
1. Winkle - Xmas Ale
2. Ciderman - TBA
3. HBHB - something big black tasty and stoopid
4. madpierre06 - TBC
5.
6.
7.
8.
9.
10.
11. Angus - buggered if I know (maybe robust cherry porter - will do a trial run next month)
12.
13. Lukiferj - beer
14.
15.
16.
17.
18.
19.
20.

going but not swapping


----------



## Liam_snorkel

***SWAP BEERS ARE TO BE IN 740ml PET PLASTIC BOTTLES ONLY***

Swapping
1. Winkle - Xmas Ale
2. Ciderman - TBA
3. HBHB - something big black tasty and stoopid
4. madpierre06 - TBC
5. liam_snorkel - BEER
6.
7.
8.
9.
10.
11. Angus - buggered if I know (maybe robust cherry porter - will do a trial run next month)
12.
13. Lukiferj - beer
14.
15.
16.
17.
18.
19.
20.

going but not swapping


----------



## Parks

****SWAP BEERS ARE TO BE IN 740ml PET PLASTIC BOTTLES ONLY****

*Swapping*
1. Winkle - Xmas Ale
2. Ciderman - TBA
3. HBHB - something big black tasty and stoopid
4. madpierre06 - TBC
5. liam_snorkel - BEER
6. Parks - Something better than Angus.
7.
8.
9.
10.
11. Angus - buggered if I know (maybe robust cherry porter - will do a trial run next month)
12.
13. Lukiferj - beer
14.
15.
16.
17.
18.
19.
20.

*Going but not swapping*


----------



## luggy

****SWAP BEERS ARE TO BE IN 740ml PET PLASTIC BOTTLES ONLY****

*Swapping*
1. Winkle - Xmas Ale
2. Ciderman - TBA
3. HBHB - something big black tasty and stoopid
4. madpierre06 - TBC
5. liam_snorkel - BEER
6. Parks - Something better than Angus.
7. luggy- TBA
8.
9.
10.
11. Angus - buggered if I know (maybe robust cherry porter - will do a trial run next month)
12.
13. Lukiferj - beer
14.
15.
16.
17.
18.
19.
20.

*Going but not swapping*


----------



## winkle

If the "new" version of Shootin' Saison works out you might get it in the swap instead.


----------



## hwall95

****SWAP BEERS ARE TO BE IN 740ml PET PLASTIC BOTTLES ONLY****

*Swapping*
1. Winkle - Xmas Ale
2. Ciderman - TBA
3. HBHB - something big black tasty and stoopid
4. madpierre06 - TBC
5. liam_snorkel - BEER
6. Parks - Something better than Angus.
7. luggy- TBA
8. hwall95 - beer of a some sort
9.
10.
11. Angus - buggered if I know (maybe robust cherry porter - will do a trial run next month)
12.
13. Lukiferj - beer
14.
15.
16.
17.
18.
19.
20.

*Going but not swapping*


----------



## madpierre06

winkle said:


> If the "new" version of Shootin' Saison works out you might get it in the swap instead.


How about a boot scootin' saison?


----------



## menoetes

This all sounds great, I really enjoyed the last swap but what Suburb is this going to be in Winkle? I gotta figure out my travel logistics before I can commit to anything...


----------



## Parks

menoetes said:


> This all sounds great, I really enjoyed the last swap but what Suburb is this going to be in Winkle? I gotta figure out my travel logistics before I can commit to anything...


It's approximately the Everton Park region - not far from the Anaconda / where Stafford road ends.


----------



## menoetes

W00t, within a few km of Gaythorne Station - I'm tentatively in.

****SWAP BEERS ARE TO BE IN 740ml PET PLASTIC BOTTLES ONLY****

*Swapping*
1. Winkle - Xmas Ale
2. Ciderman - TBA
3. HBHB - something big black tasty and stoopid
4. madpierre06 - TBC
5. liam_snorkel - BEER
6. Parks - Something better than Angus.
7. luggy- TBA
8. hwall95 - beer of a some sort
9. Meno - beer, probably something wheaty
10.
11. Angus - buggered if I know (maybe robust cherry porter - will do a trial run next month)
12.
13. Lukiferj - beer
14.
15.
16.
17.
18.
19.
20.

*Going but not swapping*


----------



## winkle

Actually, Enoggera or Mitchy are closer. And Mitchelton station is a pretty flat walk, (or just park out the back -_ but just not in Florians spot_  ).


----------



## seehuusen

****SWAP BEERS ARE TO BE IN 740ml PET PLASTIC BOTTLES ONLY****

*Swapping*
1. Winkle - Xmas Ale
2. Ciderman - TBA
3. HBHB - something big black tasty and stoopid
4. madpierre06 - TBC
5. liam_snorkel - BEER
6. Parks - Something better than Angus.
7. luggy- TBA
8. hwall95 - beer of a some sort
9. Meno - beer, probably something wheaty
10. Seehuusen - TBA
11. Angus - buggered if I know (maybe robust cherry porter - will do a trial run next month)
12.
13. Lukiferj - beer
14.
15.
16.
17.
18.
19.
20.

*Going but not swapping*


----------



## Natdene

***SWAP BEERS ARE TO BE IN 740ml PET PLASTIC BOTTLES ONLY***

Swapping
1. Winkle - Xmas Ale
2. Ciderman - TBA
3. HBHB - something big black tasty and stoopid
4. madpierre06 - TBC
5. liam_snorkel - BEER
6. Parks - Something better than Angus.
7. luggy- TBA
8. hwall95 - beer of a some sort
9. Meno - beer, probably something wheaty
10. Seehuusen - TBA
11. Angus - buggered if I know (maybe robust cherry porter - will do a trial run next month)
12.Natdene - some kind of IPA
13. Lukiferj - beer
14.
15.
16.
17.
18.
19.
20.

Going but not swapping


----------



## rokaxe

***SWAP BEERS ARE TO BE IN 740ml PET PLASTIC BOTTLES ONLY***

Swapping
1. Winkle - Xmas Ale
2. Ciderman - TBA
3. HBHB - something big black tasty and stoopid
4. madpierre06 - TBC
5. liam_snorkel - BEER
6. Parks - Something better than Angus.
7. luggy- TBA
8. hwall95 - beer of a some sort
9. Meno - beer, probably something wheaty
10. Seehuusen - TBA
11. Angus - buggered if I know (maybe robust cherry porter - will do a trial run next month)
12.Natdene - some kind of IPA
13. Lukiferj - beer
14. rokaxe - a carbonated hop and grain juice with alcoholic qualities
15.
16.
17.
18.
19.
20.

Going but not swapping


----------



## ballantynebrew

rokaxe said:


> ***SWAP BEERS ARE TO BE IN 740ml PET PLASTIC BOTTLES ONLY***
> 
> Swapping
> 1. Winkle - Xmas Ale
> 2. Ciderman - TBA
> 3. HBHB - something big black tasty and stoopid
> 4. madpierre06 - TBC
> 5. liam_snorkel - BEER
> 6. Parks - Something better than Angus.
> 7. luggy- TBA
> 8. hwall95 - beer of a some sort
> 9. Meno - beer, probably something wheaty
> 10. Seehuusen - TBA
> 11. Angus - buggered if I know (maybe robust cherry porter - will do a trial run next month)
> 12.Natdene - some kind of IPA
> 13. Lukiferj - beer
> 14. rokaxe - a carbonated hop and grain juice with alcoholic qualities
> 15. Ballantyne brew- ale
> 16.
> 17.
> 18.
> 19.
> 20.
> 
> Going but not swapping


----------



## Liam_snorkel

This is going to be the best circle jerk ever


----------



## angus_grant

If you mean jerks standing around in a circle....


----------



## winkle

ballantynebrew said:


> ***SWAP BEERS ARE TO BE IN 740ml PET PLASTIC BOTTLES ONLY***
> 
> Swapping
> 1. Winkle - Biere de Noel Ale 8.5% (dark/sour)
> 2. Ciderman - TBA
> 3. HBHB - something big black tasty and stoopid
> 4. madpierre06 - TBC
> 5. liam_snorkel - BEER
> 6. Parks - Something better than Angus.
> 7. luggy- TBA
> 8. hwall95 - beer of a some sort
> 9. Meno - beer, probably something wheaty
> 10. Seehuusen - TBA
> 11. Angus - buggered if I know (maybe robust cherry porter - will do a trial run next month)
> 12.Natdene - some kind of IPA
> 13. Lukiferj - beer
> 14. rokaxe - a carbonated hop and grain juice with alcoholic qualities
> 15. Ballantyne brew- ale
> 16.
> 17.
> 18.
> 19.
> 20.
> 
> Going but not swapping
Click to expand...

I'll lock this one in for brewing next month, which will give it a bit of conditioning time, spiced, dark, strong, slightly sour and Christmasy. This one uses W3725 and will end up a bit over carbed, because a bit wild ya know.


----------



## seehuusen

****SWAP BEERS ARE TO BE IN 740ml PET PLASTIC BOTTLES ONLY***

Swapping*
1. Winkle - Biere de Noel Ale 8.5% (dark/sour)
2. Ciderman - TBA
3. HBHB - something big black tasty and stoopid
4. madpierre06 - TBC
5. liam_snorkel - BEER
6. Parks - Something better than Angus.
7. luggy- TBA
8. hwall95 - beer of a some sort
9. Meno - beer, probably something wheaty
10. Seehuusen - American Wheat IPA
11. Angus - buggered if I know (maybe robust cherry porter - will do a trial run next month)
12.Natdene - some kind of IPA
13. Lukiferj - beer
14. rokaxe - a carbonated hop and grain juice with alcoholic qualities
15. Ballantyne - brew- ale 
16.
17.
18.
19.
20.

*Going but not swapping*


_____________________

Updated my beer too 
I've got the grain coming for a test batch, hoppped with Citra, Summer, Cascade and Centennial, fermented with Wyeast 1217 - PC/LR West Coast IPA.
I'm going for a crisp wheat beer with lots of citrus notes and no banana/clove esters for something a bit different (for me at least).

Looking forward to making the tester 

Cheers,
Martin


----------



## winkle

I guess I'd better keep an extra bottle for Batz


----------



## benken25

***SWAP BEERS ARE TO BE IN 740ml PET PLASTIC BOTTLES ONLY***

Swapping[/b]
1. Winkle - Biere de Noel Ale 8.5% (dark/sour)
2. Ciderman - TBA
3. HBHB - something big black tasty and stoopid
4. madpierre06 - TBC
5. liam_snorkel - BEER
6. Parks - Something better than Angus.
7. luggy- TBA
8. hwall95 - beer of a some sort
9. Meno - beer, probably something wheaty
10. Seehuusen - American Wheat IPA
11. Angus - buggered if I know (maybe robust cherry porter - will do a trial run next month)
12.Natdene - some kind of IPA
13. Lukiferj - beer
14. rokaxe - a carbonated hop and grain juice with alcoholic qualities
15. Ballantyne - brew- ale 
16. Benken25 - might have a crack at a smoked cider
17.
18.
19.
20.

Going but not swapping


_____________________


----------



## Beersuit

Is there anything you won't smoke Ben.


----------



## benken25

I will let you know when i find it


----------



## tazman1967

***SWAP BEERS ARE TO BE IN 740ml PET PLASTIC BOTTLES ONLY***

Swapping[/b]
1. Winkle - Biere de Noel Ale 8.5% (dark/sour)
2. Ciderman - TBA
3. HBHB - something big black tasty and stoopid
4. madpierre06 - TBC
5. liam_snorkel - BEER
6. Parks - Something better than Angus.
7. luggy- TBA
8. hwall95 - beer of a some sort
9. Meno - beer, probably something wheaty
10. Seehuusen - American Wheat IPA
11. Angus - buggered if I know (maybe robust cherry porter - will do a trial run next month)
12.Natdene - some kind of IPA
13. Lukiferj - beer
14. rokaxe - a carbonated hop and grain juice with alcoholic qualities
15. Ballantyne - brew- ale 
16. Benken25 - might have a crack at a smoked cider
17. tazman1967 - Dark Winter Saison
18.
19.
20.

Going but not swapping


----------



## lukiferj

tazman1967 said:


> 17. tazman1967 - Dark Winter Saison


Do not mind the sound of this!


----------



## Beersuit

***SWAP BEERS ARE TO BE IN 740ml PET PLASTIC BOTTLES ONLY***

Swapping[/b]
1. Winkle - Biere de Noel Ale 8.5% (dark/sour)
2. Ciderman - TBA
3. HBHB - something big black tasty and stoopid
4. madpierre06 - TBC
5. liam_snorkel - BEER
6. Parks - Something better than Angus.
7. luggy- TBA
8. hwall95 - beer of a some sort
9. Meno - beer, probably something wheaty
10. Seehuusen - American Wheat IPA
11. Angus - buggered if I know (maybe robust cherry porter - will do a trial run next month)
12.Natdene - some kind of IPA
13. Lukiferj - beer
14. rokaxe - a carbonated hop and grain juice with alcoholic qualities
15. Ballantyne - brew- ale 
16. Benken25 - might have a crack at a smoked cider
17. tazman1967 - Dark Winter Saison
18. Beersuit - Mid strength milk stout 
19.
20.

Going but not swapping[/color


----------



## Snow

<_< Hmmmm....4th of July, eh? That just happens to be the date of the Super Rugby final. Might be at Suncorp..... h34r:

***SWAP BEERS ARE TO BE IN 740ml PET PLASTIC BOTTLES ONLY***

Swapping[/b]
1. Winkle - Biere de Noel Ale 8.5% (dark/sour)
2. Ciderman - TBA
3. HBHB - something big black tasty and stoopid
4. madpierre06 - TBC
5. liam_snorkel - BEER
6. Parks - Something better than Angus.
7. luggy- TBA
8. hwall95 - beer of a some sort
9. Meno - beer, probably something wheaty
10. Seehuusen - American Wheat IPA
11. Angus - buggered if I know (maybe robust cherry porter - will do a trial run next month)
12.Natdene - some kind of IPA
13. Lukiferj - beer
14. rokaxe - a carbonated hop and grain juice with alcoholic qualities
15. Ballantyne - brew- ale 
16. Benken25 - might have a crack at a smoked cider
17. tazman1967 - Dark Winter Saison
18. Beersuit - Mid strength milk stout 
19. Snow - 17th or 18th century Ale.... TBC
20.

Going but not swapping


----------



## Adr_0

1. Winkle - Biere de Noel Ale 8.5% (dark/sour)
2. Ciderman - TBA
3. HBHB - something big black tasty and stoopid
4. madpierre06 - TBC
5. liam_snorkel - BEER
6. Parks - Something better than Angus.
7. luggy- TBA
8. hwall95 - beer of a some sort
9. Meno - beer, probably something wheaty
10. Seehuusen - American Wheat IPA
11. Angus - buggered if I know (maybe robust cherry porter - will do a trial run next month)
12.Natdene - some kind of IPA
13. Lukiferj - beer
14. rokaxe - a carbonated hop and grain juice with alcoholic qualities
15. Ballantyne - brew- ale 
16. Benken25 - might have a crack at a smoked cider
17. tazman1967 - Dark Winter Saison
18. Beersuit - Mid strength milk stout 
19. Snow - 17th or 18th century Ale.... TBC
20. Adr_0 - XXXX clone

I'm just going to put my name down... so I'm guessing we bring 20 x 740mL bottles plus a few extras?


----------



## Liam_snorkel

Yep, bring enough bottles to cover the swappers (write your number on the cap), and some beer (keg or bottles) to share on the day.


----------



## Adr_0

Sweet. Should it be Xmas themed or just something to complement the rest?

I'm thinking JW pils, JW crystal, POR, S04 fermented at 28°C. *yuu-uum*


----------



## Adr_0

1. Winkle - Biere de Noel Ale 8.5% (dark/sour)
2. Ciderman - TBA
3. HBHB - something big black tasty and stoopid
4. madpierre06 - TBC
5. liam_snorkel - BEER
6. Parks - Something better than Angus.
7. luggy- TBA
8. hwall95 - beer of a some sort
9. Meno - beer, probably something wheaty
10. Seehuusen - American Wheat IPA
11. Angus - buggered if I know (maybe robust cherry porter - will do a trial run next month)
12.Natdene - some kind of IPA
13. Lukiferj - beer
14. rokaxe - a carbonated hop and grain juice with alcoholic qualities
15. Ballantyne - brew- ale 
16. Benken25 - might have a crack at a smoked cider
17. tazman1967 - Dark Winter Saison
18. Beersuit - Mid strength milk stout 
19. Snow - 17th or 18th century Ale.... TBC
20. Adr_0 - Oaked English IPA

Going but not swapping
(people who are going but aren't in the case swap)



Looks like I'm out of JW crystal... damn, and that's my favourite malt. I will have to do something else then.


----------



## angus_grant

Can be whatever you want it to be. Don't need to follow a theme or match other beers.
Or brew to season. 
Whatever you think will make a decent beer.


----------



## seehuusen

Test batch of American wheat is on dry hop now, the sample out of the gravity test has a great citrus/ peach type fruitiness to it 
Once it's gone into a bottle and conditioned for a couple of weeks I should know if I need to make any changes.

So far I only think the colour is a bit too pale, I would have liked it a bit more yellow towards mango sort of colour... But flavour is more important


----------



## Parks

****SWAP BEERS ARE TO BE IN 740ml PET PLASTIC BOTTLES ONLY****

1. Winkle - Biere de Noel Ale 8.5% (dark/sour)
2. Ciderman - TBA
3. HBHB - something big black tasty and stoopid
4. madpierre06 - TBC
5. liam_snorkel - BEER
6. Parks - Coffee Stout.
7. luggy- TBA
8. hwall95 - beer of a some sort
9. Meno - beer, probably something wheaty
10. Seehuusen - American Wheat IPA
11. Angus - buggered if I know (maybe robust cherry porter - will do a trial run next month)
12.Natdene - some kind of IPA
13. Lukiferj - beer
14. rokaxe - a carbonated hop and grain juice with alcoholic qualities
15. Ballantyne - brew- ale 
16. Benken25 - might have a crack at a smoked cider
17. tazman1967 - Dark Winter Saison
18. Beersuit - Mid strength milk stout 
19. Snow - 17th or 18th century Ale.... TBC
20. Adr_0 - Oaked English IPA

*Going but not swapping *_(people who are going but aren't in the case swap)_
1. 
2. 

Updated my swap beer.


----------



## kegs23

****SWAP BEERS ARE TO BE IN 740ml PET PLASTIC BOTTLES ONLY****

1. Winkle - Biere de Noel Ale 8.5% (dark/sour)
2. Ciderman - TBA
3. HBHB - something big black tasty and stoopid
4. madpierre06 - TBC
5. liam_snorkel - BEER
6. Parks - Coffee Stout.
7. luggy- TBA
8. hwall95 - beer of a some sort
9. Meno - beer, probably something wheaty
10. Seehuusen - American Wheat IPA
11. Angus - buggered if I know (maybe robust cherry porter - will do a trial run next month)
12.Natdene - some kind of IPA
13. Lukiferj - beer
14. rokaxe - a carbonated hop and grain juice with alcoholic qualities
15. Ballantyne - brew- ale 
16. Benken25 - might have a crack at a smoked cider
17. tazman1967 - Dark Winter Saison
18. Beersuit - Mid strength milk stout 
19. Snow - 17th or 18th century Ale.... TBC
20. Adr_0 - Oaked English IPA

*Going but not swapping *_(people who are going but aren't in the case swap)_
1. kegs23
2.


----------



## Radshoes

Is there a solid date on this yet?
I am keen.


----------



## winkle

2pm, 4th of July unless some disaster happens. Should really organise a shedload of 'Merican hot dogs for a late lunch I suppose.


----------



## angus_grant

4th July??? Fireworks?? h34r:


----------



## rokaxe

angus pls, this is straya.


----------



## angus_grant

So what, burning cow and drinking xxxx/vb/tooheys?


----------



## benken25

Like this angus?


----------



## angus_grant

he he, that photo still doing the rounds.

Might age some TEDs that my brother left in my fridge for the swap... Surely that has to improve them.... :icon_vomit:


----------



## seehuusen

Test batch is drinking now h34r:
Almost a yellow peach colour, with strong passion fruit flavours.
Drinks very nicely, so there'll be none of the test batch left by July... I must remember to brew another up before then LOL :lol:

At this stage, I'm not sure what changes I'll make, if any...

_edit: grammar_


----------



## Radshoes

Put me down for a tentative yes - possibly swapping - have a nice esb here I can bottle and a sasion, porter and pale coming up. Whatever works out best.

PS Perry I am Bryan - this is the name I have been going by for a while.


----------



## Radshoes

****SWAP BEERS ARE TO BE IN 740ml PET PLASTIC BOTTLES ONLY****

1. Winkle - Biere de Noel Ale 8.5% (dark/sour)
2. Ciderman - TBA
3. HBHB - something big black tasty and stoopid
4. madpierre06 - TBC
5. liam_snorkel - BEER
6. Parks - Coffee Stout.
7. luggy- TBA
8. hwall95 - beer of a some sort
9. Meno - beer, probably something wheaty
10. Seehuusen - American Wheat IPA
11. Angus - buggered if I know (maybe robust cherry porter - will do a trial run next month)
12.Natdene - some kind of IPA
13. Lukiferj - beer
14. rokaxe - a carbonated hop and grain juice with alcoholic qualities
15. Ballantyne - brew- ale 
16. Benken25 - might have a crack at a smoked cider
17. tazman1967 - Dark Winter Saison
18. Beersuit - Mid strength milk stout 
19. Snow - 17th or 18th century Ale.... TBC
20. Adr_0 - Oaked English IPA
21. Radshoes - Something made from water, grain, hops and yeast.

*Going but not swapping *_(people who are going but aren't in the case swap)_
1. kegs23
2.


----------



## bradsbrew

radshoes said:


> Put me down for a tentative yes - possibly swapping - have a nice esb here I can bottle and a sasion, porter and pale coming up. Whatever works out best.
> 
> PS Perry I am Bryan - this is the name I have been going by for a while.


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FdaIZSeoRBg


----------



## Radshoes

Probably shouldn't be watching videos while using my work phone for a hot spot to get around my ban.


----------



## Parks

Don't be a silly boy bryan!


----------



## Aydos

Holy shit I only found out today from Martin that this was on, I has totally forgot about it. Sign me up for another one!


****SWAP BEERS ARE TO BE IN 740ml PET PLASTIC BOTTLES ONLY****

1. Winkle - Biere de Noel Ale 8.5% (dark/sour)
2. Ciderman - TBA
3. HBHB - something big black tasty and stoopid
4. madpierre06 - TBC
5. liam_snorkel - BEER
6. Parks - Coffee Stout.
7. luggy- TBA
8. hwall95 - beer of a some sort
9. Meno - beer, probably something wheaty
10. Seehuusen - American Wheat IPA
11. Angus - buggered if I know (maybe robust cherry porter - will do a trial run next month)
12.Natdene - some kind of IPA
13. Lukiferj - beer
14. rokaxe - a carbonated hop and grain juice with alcoholic qualities
15. Ballantyne - brew- ale 
16. Benken25 - might have a crack at a smoked cider
17. tazman1967 - Dark Winter Saison
18. Beersuit - Mid strength milk stout 
19. Snow - 17th or 18th century Ale.... TBC
20. Adr_0 - Oaked English IPA
21. Radshoes - Something made from water, grain, hops and yeast.
22. Aydos - maybe something smoked, or an ipa. Same same but different

*Going but not swapping *_(people who are going but aren't in the case swap)_
1. kegs23
2.


----------



## luggy

****SWAP BEERS ARE TO BE IN 740ml PET PLASTIC BOTTLES ONLY****

1. Winkle - Biere de Noel Ale 8.5% (dark/sour)
2. Ciderman - TBA
3. HBHB - something big black tasty and stoopid
4. madpierre06 - TBC
5. liam_snorkel - BEER
6. Parks - Coffee Stout.
7. luggy- Irish Ale
8. hwall95 - beer of a some sort
9. Meno - beer, probably something wheaty
10. Seehuusen - American Wheat IPA
11. Angus - buggered if I know (maybe robust cherry porter - will do a trial run next month)
12.Natdene - some kind of IPA
13. Lukiferj - beer
14. rokaxe - a carbonated hop and grain juice with alcoholic qualities
15. Ballantyne - brew- ale
16. Benken25 - might have a crack at a smoked cider
17. tazman1967 - Dark Winter Saison
18. Beersuit - Mid strength milk stout
19. Snow - 17th or 18th century Ale.... TBC
20. Adr_0 - Oaked English IPA
21. Radshoes - Something made from water, grain, hops and yeast.
22. Aydos - maybe something smoked, or an ipa. Same same but different

*Going but not swapping *_(people who are going but aren't in the case swap)_
1. kegs23
2.  

Updated swap beer


----------



## Liam_snorkel

****SWAP BEERS ARE TO BE IN 740ml PET PLASTIC BOTTLES ONLY****

1. Winkle - Biere de Noel Ale 8.5% (dark/sour)
2. Ciderman - TBA
3. HBHB - something big black tasty and stoopid
4. madpierre06 - TBC
5. liam_snorkel - something dark, dank, & bretty.
6. Parks - Coffee Stout.
7. luggy- Irish Ale
8. hwall95 - beer of a some sort
9. Meno - beer, probably something wheaty
10. Seehuusen - American Wheat IPA
11. Angus - buggered if I know (maybe robust cherry porter - will do a trial run next month)
12.Natdene - some kind of IPA
13. Lukiferj - beer
14. rokaxe - a carbonated hop and grain juice with alcoholic qualities
15. Ballantyne - brew- ale
16. Benken25 - might have a crack at a smoked cider
17. tazman1967 - Dark Winter Saison
18. Beersuit - Mid strength milk stout
19. Snow - 17th or 18th century Ale.... TBC
20. Adr_0 - Oaked English IPA
21. Radshoes - Something made from water, grain, hops and yeast.
22. Aydos - maybe something smoked, or an ipa. Same same but different

*Going but not swapping *_(people who are going but aren't in the case swap)_
1. kegs23
2.  

also just updated swap beer


----------



## angus_grant

Note to self: save dregs from Liams bottle.


----------



## NickB

I'm keen to come along. No swapping for me, and will depend on work anyway. Can't really miss the swap though, can I?


----------



## HBHB

***SWAP BEERS ARE TO BE IN 740ml PET PLASTIC BOTTLES ONLY***

1. Winkle - Biere de Noel Ale 8.5% (dark/sour)
2. Ciderman - TBA
3. HBHB - Bourbon Barrel Aged Imperial Stout 10.5% - going light this time
4. madpierre06 - TBC
5. liam_snorkel - something dark, dank, & bretty.
6. Parks - Coffee Stout.
7. luggy- Irish Ale
8. hwall95 - beer of a some sort
9. Meno - beer, probably something wheaty
10. Seehuusen - American Wheat IPA
11. Angus - buggered if I know (maybe robust cherry porter - will do a trial run next month)
12.Natdene - some kind of IPA
13. Lukiferj - beer
14. rokaxe - a carbonated hop and grain juice with alcoholic qualities
15. Ballantyne - brew- ale
16. Benken25 - might have a crack at a smoked cider
17. tazman1967 - Dark Winter Saison
18. Beersuit - Mid strength milk stout
19. Snow - 17th or 18th century Ale.... TBC
20. Adr_0 - Oaked English IPA
21. Radshoes - Something made from water, grain, hops and yeast.
22. Aydos - maybe something smoked, or an ipa. Same same but different

Going but not swapping (people who are going but aren't in the case swap)
1. kegs23
2. 

also just updated swap beer

Will bring a keg of a IIPA as well.


----------



## luggy

HBHB said:


> ***SWAP BEERS ARE TO BE IN 740ml PET PLASTIC BOTTLES ONLY***
> 
> 3. HBHB - Bourbon Barrel Aged Imperial Stout 10.5% - going light this time
> 
> Will bring a keg of a IIPA as well.


I like the sound of those


----------



## menoetes

Hey guys,

Due to the recent flooding of my brewspace, I'm going to have to remove myself from the swap. It hasn't halted my brewing entirely but it has crippled it somewhat. I don't think I'll be doing AG until I can get some new gear to replace some of the water-logged equipment.

I'm still keen on attending though and will bring the best I have to share.


***SWAP BEERS ARE TO BE IN 740ml PET PLASTIC BOTTLES ONLY***

1. Winkle - Biere de Noel Ale 8.5% (dark/sour)
2. Ciderman - TBA
3. HBHB - Bourbon Barrel Aged Imperial Stout 10.5% - going light this time
4. madpierre06 - TBC
5. liam_snorkel - something dark, dank, & bretty.
6. Parks - Coffee Stout.
7. luggy- Irish Ale
8. hwall95 - beer of a some sort
9.
10. Seehuusen - American Wheat IPA
11. Angus - buggered if I know (maybe robust cherry porter - will do a trial run next month)
12.Natdene - some kind of IPA
13. Lukiferj - beer
14. rokaxe - a carbonated hop and grain juice with alcoholic qualities
15. Ballantyne - brew- ale
16. Benken25 - might have a crack at a smoked cider
17. tazman1967 - Dark Winter Saison
18. Beersuit - Mid strength milk stout
19. Snow - 17th or 18th century Ale.... TBC
20. Adr_0 - Oaked English IPA
21. Radshoes - Something made from water, grain, hops and yeast.
22. Aydos - maybe something smoked, or an ipa. Same same but different

Going but not swapping (people who are going but aren't in the case swap)
1. kegs23
2. Meno


----------



## luggy

Sorry to hear that mate, all the best for the clean up


----------



## winkle

About to get my grain bill for my swap beer, a Biere de Noel. Naturally because I'm a slack bastard and W3725 takes its own sweet time, it will not be ready to drink by the swap. Essentually this is my usual Xmas offering and is a super saison of sorts. Expected 8-8.5% ABV, colour 63 EBC, IBUs 38 and spiced up (note: bottles usually end up a bit over carbed, just burp a few times or decant)


----------



## Liam_snorkel

Just got the yeast for mine, should be funky


----------



## fattox

Hey mate can I put my name in for this? I can come with benken and beer suit


----------



## fattox

I'm thinking imperial dark lager or German pils or something sour. Let me think about it


----------



## winkle

Hey menoetes, why not nip around to somebody having a brewday and brew on thier kit, we'd happy to have you here if you want to travel that far.


----------



## menoetes

That's not a bad idea, cheers Winkle and thanks for the offer of the kit. I'll see if someone closer to home is willing to have me around first and maybe knock out my swap brew then...


----------



## fattox

Where are you based Menoetes? I'm free to spare a biab setup for a day over a weekend in Toowoomba. 

Also lock me in for an imperial dark lager, I have a lager yeast to try out


----------



## Liam_snorkel

Are we capping this at 22 swappers? If so you two are going to have to fight over the #9 spot with the loser going on a waiting list (there are always a couple of drop outs)


----------



## Beersuit

***SWAP BEERS ARE TO BE IN 740ml PET PLASTIC BOTTLES ONLY***

1. Winkle - Biere de Noel Ale 8.5% (dark/sour)
2. Ciderman - TBA
3. HBHB - Bourbon Barrel Aged Imperial Stout 10.5% - going light this time
4. madpierre06 - TBC
5. liam_snorkel - something dark, dank, & bretty.
6. Parks - Coffee Stout.
7. luggy- Irish Ale
8. hwall95 - beer of a some sort
9.
10. Seehuusen - American Wheat IPA
11. Angus - buggered if I know (maybe robust cherry porter - will do a trial run next month)
12.Natdene - some kind of IPA
13. Lukiferj - beer
14. rokaxe - a carbonated hop and grain juice with alcoholic qualities
15. Ballantyne - brew- ale
16. Benken25 - might have a crack at a smoked cider
17. tazman1967 - Dark Winter Saison
18. Beersuit - Gladfields Belgian blonde. 
19. Snow - 17th or 18th century Ale.... TBC
20. Adr_0 - Oaked English IPA
21. Radshoes - Something made from water, grain, hops and yeast.
22. Aydos - maybe something smoked, or an ipa. Same same but different

Going but not swapping (people who are going but aren't in the case swap)
1. kegs23
2. Meno 

Just updated swap beer.


----------



## madpierre06

menoetes said:


> That's not a bad idea, cheers Winkle and thanks for the offer of the kit. I'll see if someone closer to home is willing to have me around first and maybe knock out my swap brew then...


If you can't find someone close to home...my house is your house mate. 5 minutes walk from the bus.


----------



## angus_grant

Is the date still 4th July? I can't remember seeing any dates changes.

Already locked in my calander


----------



## Parks

Liam_snorkel said:


> Are we capping this at 22 swappers? If so you two are going to have to fight over the #9 spot with the loser going on a waiting list (there are always a couple of drop outs)


I think we've gone up to 24 in the past.

Someone will always pull out or not turn up etc.

Whatever it is I prefer to know the max number by about now so I know when to stop drinking them


----------



## Screamadelica

Can I jump in on the case swap? or has the list been locked in already...


----------



## Parks

I would put my name down and ask questions later h34r:

In the time I've been attending swaps I've never seen the list officially locked so I would say go up to 24 and add reserves after that.


----------



## menoetes

Hwall95 has kindly offered me the use of his brew setup, he lives only a few suburbs away from me. I think we'll both be knocking out our swap beers on the same day. Count me back in fellas. Also thanks Winkle, Pierre & Fattox for the offers of the of your brew setups. All for one and one for all, eh lads? 

**SWAP BEERS ARE TO BE IN 740ml PET PLASTIC BOTTLES ONLY***

1. Winkle - Biere de Noel Ale 8.5% (dark/sour)
2. Ciderman - TBA
3. HBHB - Bourbon Barrel Aged Imperial Stout 10.5% - going light this time
4. madpierre06 - TBC
5. liam_snorkel - something dark, dank, & bretty.
6. Parks - Coffee Stout.
7. luggy- Irish Ale
8. hwall95 - beer of a some sort
9. Meno - probably something wheaty
10. Seehuusen - American Wheat IPA
11. Angus - buggered if I know (maybe robust cherry porter - will do a trial run next month)
12.Natdene - some kind of IPA
13. Lukiferj - beer
14. rokaxe - a carbonated hop and grain juice with alcoholic qualities
15. Ballantyne - brew- ale
16. Benken25 - might have a crack at a smoked cider
17. tazman1967 - Dark Winter Saison
18. Beersuit - Gladfields Belgian blonde.
19. Snow - 17th or 18th century Ale.... TBC
20. Adr_0 - Oaked English IPA
21. Radshoes - Something made from water, grain, hops and yeast.
22. Aydos - maybe something smoked, or an ipa. Same same but different

Going but not swapping (people who are going but aren't in the case swap)
1. kegs23
2.


----------



## Liam_snorkel

fattox said:


> Where are you based Menoetes? I'm free to spare a biab setup for a day over a weekend in Toowoomba.
> 
> Also lock me in for an imperial dark lager, I have a lager yeast to try out


 


Parks said:


> I think we've gone up to 24 in the past.
> 
> Someone will always pull out or not turn up etc.
> 
> Whatever it is I prefer to know the max number by about now so I know when to stop drinking them


 


Screamadelica said:


> Can I jump in on the case swap? or has the list been locked in already...


 


Parks said:


> I would put my name down and ask questions later h34r:
> 
> In the time I've been attending swaps I've never seen the list officially locked so I would say go up to 24 and add reserves after that.


Screamadelica & Fattox - now's your chance to put yourselves on the list!


----------



## earle

Bugger it, I'm in. I've been umming and aahing without posting about it but the list is looking good and after being in the last few I know I'll be sad if I don't jump on board.

**SWAP BEERS ARE TO BE IN 740ml PET PLASTIC BOTTLES ONLY***

1. Winkle - Biere de Noel Ale 8.5% (dark/sour)
2. Ciderman - TBA
3. HBHB - Bourbon Barrel Aged Imperial Stout 10.5% - going light this time
4. madpierre06 - TBC
5. liam_snorkel - something dark, dank, & bretty.
6. Parks - Coffee Stout.
7. luggy- Irish Ale
8. hwall95 - beer of a some sort
9. Meno - probably something wheaty
10. Seehuusen - American Wheat IPA
11. Angus - buggered if I know (maybe robust cherry porter - will do a trial run next month)
12.Natdene - some kind of IPA
13. Lukiferj - beer
14. rokaxe - a carbonated hop and grain juice with alcoholic qualities
15. Ballantyne - brew- ale
16. Benken25 - might have a crack at a smoked cider
17. tazman1967 - Dark Winter Saison
18. Beersuit - Gladfields Belgian blonde.
19. Snow - 17th or 18th century Ale.... TBC
20. Adr_0 - Oaked English IPA
21. Radshoes - Something made from water, grain, hops and yeast.
22. Aydos - maybe something smoked, or an ipa. Same same but different
23. Earle - beer

Going but not swapping (people who are going but aren't in the case swap)
1. kegs23
2.


----------



## angus_grant

updating beer

**SWAP BEERS ARE TO BE IN 740ml PET PLASTIC BOTTLES ONLY***

1. Winkle - Biere de Noel Ale 8.5% (dark/sour)
2. Ciderman - TBA
3. HBHB - Bourbon Barrel Aged Imperial Stout 10.5% - going light this time
4. madpierre06 - TBC
5. liam_snorkel - something dark, dank, & bretty.
6. Parks - Coffee Stout.
7. luggy- Irish Ale
8. hwall95 - beer of a some sort
9. Meno - probably something wheaty
10. Seehuusen - American Wheat IPA
11. Angus - raisin porter
12.Natdene - some kind of IPA
13. Lukiferj - beer
14. rokaxe - a carbonated hop and grain juice with alcoholic qualities
15. Ballantyne - brew- ale
16. Benken25 - might have a crack at a smoked cider
17. tazman1967 - Dark Winter Saison
18. Beersuit - Gladfields Belgian blonde.
19. Snow - 17th or 18th century Ale.... TBC
20. Adr_0 - Oaked English IPA
21. Radshoes - Something made from water, grain, hops and yeast.
22. Aydos - maybe something smoked, or an ipa. Same same but different
23. Earle - beer

Going but not swapping (people who are going but aren't in the case swap)
1. kegs23
2.

Edit: also removing quoted text.


----------



## Screamadelica

**SWAP BEERS ARE TO BE IN 740ml PET PLASTIC BOTTLES ONLY***

1. Winkle - Biere de Noel Ale 8.5% (dark/sour)
2. Ciderman - TBA
3. HBHB - Bourbon Barrel Aged Imperial Stout 10.5% - going light this time
4. madpierre06 - TBC
5. liam_snorkel - something dark, dank, & bretty.
6. Parks - Coffee Stout.
7. luggy- Irish Ale
8. hwall95 - beer of a some sort
9. Meno - probably something wheaty
10. Seehuusen - American Wheat IPA
11. Angus - raisin porter
12.Natdene - some kind of IPA
13. Lukiferj - beer
14. rokaxe - a carbonated hop and grain juice with alcoholic qualities
15. Ballantyne - brew- ale
16. Benken25 - might have a crack at a smoked cider
17. tazman1967 - Dark Winter Saison
18. Beersuit - Gladfields Belgian blonde.
19. Snow - 17th or 18th century Ale.... TBC
20. Adr_0 - Oaked English IPA
21. Radshoes - Something made from water, grain, hops and yeast.
22. Aydos - maybe something smoked, or an ipa. Same same but different
23. Earle - beer
24. Screamadelica - TBC

Going but not swapping (people who are going but aren't in the case swap)
1. kegs23
2.


----------



## hwall95

Update on beer

**SWAP BEERS ARE TO BE IN 740ml PET PLASTIC BOTTLES ONLY***

1. Winkle - Biere de Noel Ale 8.5% (dark/sour)
2. Ciderman - TBA
3. HBHB - Bourbon Barrel Aged Imperial Stout 10.5% - going light this time
4. madpierre06 - TBC
5. liam_snorkel - something dark, dank, &amp; bretty.
6. Parks - Coffee Stout.
7. luggy- Irish Ale
8. hwall95 - Mocha Stout
9. Meno - probably something wheaty
10. Seehuusen - American Wheat IPA
11. Angus - raisin porter
12.Natdene - some kind of IPA
13. Lukiferj - beer
14. rokaxe - a carbonated hop and grain juice with alcoholic qualities
15. Ballantyne - brew- ale
16. Benken25 - might have a crack at a smoked cider
17. tazman1967 - Dark Winter Saison
18. Beersuit - Gladfields Belgian blonde.
19. Snow - 17th or 18th century Ale.... TBC
20. Adr_0 - Oaked English IPA
21. Radshoes - Something made from water, grain, hops and yeast.
22. Aydos - maybe something smoked, or an ipa. Same same but different
23. Earle - beer
24. Screamadelica - TBC

Going but not swapping (people who are going but aren't in the case swap)
1. kegs23


----------



## angus_grant

In the blue corner we have Parks' coffee stout and in the red corner we have hwall95's mocha stout.

Let's have a good clean taste-off gentlemen!!!


----------



## Parks

That reminds me - I better get some coffee steeping


----------



## Parks

Also, this has me very confused.

I have a policy of always betting on red - what have you done Angus?


----------



## Ciderman

I'd like to see Madpierre make a coffee stout. He roasts his own beans!


----------



## angus_grant

Parks said:


> Also, this has me very confused.
> 
> I have a policy of always betting on red - what have you done Angus?


Put you in a win-win situation.

You win - you get the glory and the fame.
Hwall wins - the money you put on him can be spent on more brew gear.

I accept your thanks most graciously.


----------



## madpierre06

Ciderman said:


> I'd like to see Madpierre make a coffee stout. He roasts his own beans!


Sounds like something worth looking at, my original plan has be(an) :lol: put on hold till I work out a flaw which has ccome up. Looking at a Coffee Imperial Stout right now.


----------



## Ciderman

madpierre06 said:


> Sounds like something worth looking at, my original plan has be(an) :lol: put on hold till I work out a flaw which has ccome up. Looking at a Coffee Imperial Stout right now.


Nice work. I'll drop off one of my imperial stouts that I promised you. It was bottled a few weeks ago and is looking good!


----------



## madpierre06

Ciderman said:


> Nice work. I'll drop off one of my imperial stouts that I promised you. It was bottled a few weeks ago and is looking good!


Awesome mate, look forward to it. Thanks very much.


----------



## fattox

1. Winkle - Biere de Noel Ale 8.5% (dark/sour)
2. Ciderman - TBA
3. HBHB - Bourbon Barrel Aged Imperial Stout 10.5% - going light this time
4. madpierre06 - TBC
5. liam_snorkel - something dark, dank, &amp; bretty.
6. Parks - Coffee Stout.
7. luggy- Irish Ale
8. hwall95 - Mocha Stout
9. Meno - probably something wheaty
10. Seehuusen - American Wheat IPA
11. Angus - raisin porter
12.Natdene - some kind of IPA
13. Lukiferj - beer
14. rokaxe - a carbonated hop and grain juice with alcoholic qualities
15. Ballantyne - brew- ale
16. Benken25 - might have a crack at a smoked cider
17. tazman1967 - Dark Winter Saison
18. Beersuit - Gladfields Belgian blonde.
19. Snow - 17th or 18th century Ale.... TBC
20. Adr_0 - Oaked English IPA
21. Radshoes - Something made from water, grain, hops and yeast.
22. Aydos - maybe something smoked, or an ipa. Same same but different
23. Earle - beer
24. Screamadelica - TBC

Reserve
1. Fattox - imperial dark lager


Going but not swapping (people who are going but aren't in the case swap)
1. kegs23


----------



## Adr_0

fattox said:


> 1. Winkle - Biere de Noel Ale 8.5% (dark/sour)
> 2. Ciderman - TBA
> 3. HBHB - Bourbon Barrel Aged Imperial Stout 10.5% - going light this time
> 4. madpierre06 - TBC
> 5. liam_snorkel - something dark, dank, &amp; bretty.
> 6. Parks - Coffee Stout.
> 7. luggy- Irish Ale
> 8. hwall95 - Mocha Stout
> 9. Meno - probably something wheaty
> 10. Seehuusen - American Wheat IPA
> 11. Angus - raisin porter
> 12.Natdene - some kind of IPA
> 13. Lukiferj - beer
> 14. rokaxe - a carbonated hop and grain juice with alcoholic qualities
> 15. Ballantyne - brew- ale
> 16. Benken25 - might have a crack at a smoked cider
> 17. tazman1967 - Dark Winter Saison
> 18. Beersuit - Gladfields Belgian blonde.
> 19. Snow - 17th or 18th century Ale.... TBC
> 20. Adr_0 - Oaked English IPA
> 21. Radshoes - Something made from water, grain, hops and yeast.
> 22. Aydos - maybe something smoked, or an ipa. Same same but different
> 23. Earle - beer
> 24. Screamadelica - TBC
> 
> Reserve
> 1. Fattox - imperial dark lager
> 
> 
> Going but not swapping (people who are going but aren't in the case swap)
> 1. kegs23


So I have had a bit of an interruption to plans and haven't had as much time up my sleeve (welcomed out first daughter into the world a couple of weeks ago, little cutie!) so slight adjustment to the case swap beer sorry, hope that's ok


----------



## menoetes

Not Oaked? GTFO... what are we, farmers?


----------



## winkle

My beer will now have to be brewed on Sunday, so it'll probably be best to give it another month after the swap (not that that will stop anyone cracking it on the 5th


----------



## Adr_0

menoetes said:


> Not Oaked? GTFO... what are we, farmers?


You will all need to wear a tux to make up for the lack of oak...


----------



## Liam_snorkel

updated beer

All brett black IPA just took off:







**SWAP BEERS ARE TO BE IN 740ml PET PLASTIC BOTTLES ONLY***

1. Winkle - Biere de Noel Ale 8.5% (dark/sour)
2. Ciderman - TBA
3. HBHB - Bourbon Barrel Aged Imperial Stout 10.5% - going light this time
4. madpierre06 - TBC
5. liam_snorkel - brett black IPA
6. Parks - Coffee Stout.
7. luggy- Irish Ale
8. hwall95 - Mocha Stout
9. Meno - probably something wheaty
10. Seehuusen - American Wheat IPA
11. Angus - raisin porter
12.Natdene - some kind of IPA
13. Lukiferj - beer
14. rokaxe - a carbonated hop and grain juice with alcoholic qualities
15. Ballantyne - brew- ale
16. Benken25 - might have a crack at a smoked cider
17. tazman1967 - Dark Winter Saison
18. Beersuit - Gladfields Belgian blonde.
19. Snow - 17th or 18th century Ale.... TBC
20. Adr_0 - Oaked English IPA
21. Radshoes - Something made from water, grain, hops and yeast.
22. Aydos - maybe something smoked, or an ipa. Same same but different
23. Earle - beer
24. Screamadelica - TBC

Reserve
1. Fattox - imperial dark lager


Going but not swapping (people who are going but aren't in the case swap)
1. kegs23


----------



## Radshoes

Actually naming a beer!

**SWAP BEERS ARE TO BE IN 740ml PET PLASTIC BOTTLES ONLY***

1. Winkle - Biere de Noel Ale 8.5% (dark/sour)
2. Ciderman - TBA
3. HBHB - Bourbon Barrel Aged Imperial Stout 10.5% - going light this time
4. madpierre06 - TBC
5. liam_snorkel - brett black IPA
6. Parks - Coffee Stout.
7. luggy- Irish Ale
8. hwall95 - Mocha Stout
9. Meno - probably something wheaty
10. Seehuusen - American Wheat IPA
11. Angus - raisin porter
12.Natdene - some kind of IPA
13. Lukiferj - beer
14. rokaxe - a carbonated hop and grain juice with alcoholic qualities
15. Ballantyne - brew- ale
16. Benken25 - might have a crack at a smoked cider
17. tazman1967 - Dark Winter Saison
18. Beersuit - Gladfields Belgian blonde.
19. Snow - 17th or 18th century Ale.... TBC
20. Adr_0 - Oaked English IPA
21. Radshoes - Vanilla Mocha Porter.
22. Aydos - maybe something smoked, or an ipa. Same same but different
23. Earle - beer
24. Screamadelica - TBC

Reserve
1. Fattox - imperial dark lager


----------



## luggy

Might put some coffee in my Irish ale, seems to be flavour of the month


----------



## Adr_0

So brewed the IPA today, with a few of my good friends:



Bramling Cross and Goldings for FWH, Challenger all the way through and some Challenger/BC/Goldings to finish.

And a decent hop cone after whirlpooling...



Hate to think what an American IPA would look like...


----------



## madpierre06

Updated, going with the nudge from Ciderman B) any plaudits will be accepted, all other feedback throw at Ciderman.
.

**SWAP BEERS ARE TO BE IN 740ml PET PLASTIC BOTTLES ONLY***

1. Winkle - Biere de Noel Ale 8.5% (dark/sour)
2. Ciderman - TBA
3. HBHB - Bourbon Barrel Aged Imperial Stout 10.5% - going light this time
4. madpierre06 - Coffee Imperial Stout
5. liam_snorkel - brett black IPA
6. Parks - Coffee Stout.
7. luggy- Irish Ale
8. hwall95 - Mocha Stout
9. Meno - probably something wheaty
10. Seehuusen - American Wheat IPA
11. Angus - raisin porter
12.Natdene - some kind of IPA
13. Lukiferj - beer
14. rokaxe - a carbonated hop and grain juice with alcoholic qualities
15. Ballantyne - brew- ale
16. Benken25 - might have a crack at a smoked cider
17. tazman1967 - Dark Winter Saison
18. Beersuit - Gladfields Belgian blonde.
19. Snow - 17th or 18th century Ale.... TBC
20. Adr_0 - Oaked English IPA
21. Radshoes - Vanilla Mocha Porter
22. Aydos - maybe something smoked, or an ipa. Same same but different
23. Earle - beer
24. Screamadelica - TBC

Reserve
1. Fattox - imperial dark lager


Going but not swapping (people who are going but aren't in the case swap)
1. kegs23


----------



## seehuusen

mmm, looking forward to trying these beers out!
I should probably put my extended list of brews I "need" to do to the side and get onto brewing my wheat beer too 

I'll bring some extra swap beers in case there are reserves or other people in general who just wants to swap some beers.
I thoroughly enjoy trying everyone's finest brews :kooi:


----------



## winkle

Finally got this brew into a fermenter - with a blend of two yeasts W3725PC and a bit of W3711 slurry for an Acerola Tarwe Batch. If this beer works out as good as the last few, you lot might have to put up with a pale ale instead


----------



## luggy

Found some time to knock out my irish ale, brew day went well apart from some epic dough balls, will be pitching this week when the ferm fridge frees up


----------



## hwall95

My stout is now brewed thanks to Meno's help; will still need some cacao nibs and a 1L of cold drip added though. Hope you guys like coffee and choc... Now for cleanup time :huh:


----------



## Snow

Bugger. Despite my best intentions, I am out of the swap and can't attend the swap meet :angry:

that's two in a row, now. Better not make a habit of it...

Have fun for me, guys!

Cheers - Snow. 
ps - Fattox, I've put you in my place.

**SWAP BEERS ARE TO BE IN 740ml PET PLASTIC BOTTLES ONLY***

1. Winkle - Biere de Noel Ale 8.5% (dark/sour)
2. Ciderman - TBA
3. HBHB - Bourbon Barrel Aged Imperial Stout 10.5% - going light this time
4. madpierre06 - Coffee Imperial Stout
5. liam_snorkel - brett black IPA
6. Parks - Coffee Stout.
7. luggy- Irish Ale
8. hwall95 - Mocha Stout
9. Meno - probably something wheaty
10. Seehuusen - American Wheat IPA
11. Angus - raisin porter
12.Natdene - some kind of IPA
13. Lukiferj - beer
14. rokaxe - a carbonated hop and grain juice with alcoholic qualities
15. Ballantyne - brew- ale
16. Benken25 - might have a crack at a smoked cider
17. tazman1967 - Dark Winter Saison
18. Beersuit - Gladfields Belgian blonde.
19. Fattox - imperial dark lager
20. Adr_0 - Oaked English IPA
21. Radshoes - Vanilla Mocha Porter
22. Aydos - maybe something smoked, or an ipa. Same same but different
23. Earle - beer
24. Screamadelica - TBC

Reserve
1. 


Going but not swapping (people who are going but aren't in the case swap)
1. kegs23


----------



## lukiferj

Added my swap beer which I brewed today. Hopefully will be enough to fill 24 bottles.


**SWAP BEERS ARE TO BE IN 740ml PET PLASTIC BOTTLES ONLY***

1. Winkle - Biere de Noel Ale 8.5% (dark/sour)
2. Ciderman - TBA
3. HBHB - Bourbon Barrel Aged Imperial Stout 10.5% - going light this time
4. madpierre06 - Coffee Imperial Stout
5. liam_snorkel - brett black IPA
6. Parks - Coffee Stout.
7. luggy- Irish Ale
8. hwall95 - Mocha Stout
9. Meno - probably something wheaty
10. Seehuusen - American Wheat IPA
11. Angus - raisin porter
12.Natdene - some kind of IPA
13. Lukiferj - Dark Rye Saison
14. rokaxe - a carbonated hop and grain juice with alcoholic qualities
15. Ballantyne - brew- ale
16. Benken25 - might have a crack at a smoked cider
17. tazman1967 - Dark Winter Saison
18. Beersuit - Gladfields Belgian blonde.
19. Fattox - imperial dark lager
20. Adr_0 - Oaked English IPA
21. Radshoes - Vanilla Mocha Porter
22. Aydos - maybe something smoked, or an ipa. Same same but different
23. Earle - beer
24. Screamadelica - TBC

Reserve
1. 


Going but not swapping (people who are going but aren't in the case swap)
1. kegs23


----------



## winkle

Mine is slowly heading down to FG just creeping below 1.008 ATM (hurry up), should be bottling in a few days.


----------



## angus_grant

Mash out for the raisin porter. Hitting all the numbers so far.


----------



## tazman1967

**SWAP BEERS ARE TO BE IN 740ml PET PLASTIC BOTTLES ONLY***

1. Winkle - Biere de Noel Ale 8.5% (dark/sour)
2. Ciderman - TBA
3. HBHB - Bourbon Barrel Aged Imperial Stout 10.5% - going light this time
4. madpierre06 - Coffee Imperial Stout
5. liam_snorkel - brett black IPA
6. Parks - Coffee Stout.
7. luggy- Irish Ale
8. hwall95 - Mocha Stout
9. Meno - probably something wheaty
10. Seehuusen - American Wheat IPA
11. Angus - raisin porter
12.Natdene - some kind of IPA
13. Lukiferj - Dark Rye Saison
14. rokaxe - a carbonated hop and grain juice with alcoholic qualities
15. Ballantyne - brew- ale
16. Benken25 - might have a crack at a smoked cider
17. 
18. Beersuit - Gladfields Belgian blonde.
19. Fattox - imperial dark lager
20. Adr_0 - Oaked English IPA
21. Radshoes - Vanilla Mocha Porter
22. Aydos - maybe something smoked, or an ipa. Same same but different
23. Earle - beer
24. Screamadelica - TBC

Reserve
1. 


Going but not swapping (people who are going but aren't in the case swap)
1. kegs23
2. tazman1967

Due to personal issues, I will not be able to put a beer in the swap.
But, I will still be attending.


----------



## Adr_0

winkle said:


> Mine is slowly heading down to FG just creeping below 1.008 ATM (hurry up), should be bottling in a few days.


The true test if if your airlock is bubbling... Coz if it only bubbles once every 2-3 seconds you're comfortably done and can safely bottle.


----------



## tazman1967

Winkle has got kittens, so all is good. :blink:


----------



## winkle

Get offa yo ass and brew Luke


----------



## kegs23

**SWAP BEERS ARE TO BE IN 740ml PET PLASTIC BOTTLES ONLY***

1. Winkle - Biere de Noel Ale 8.5% (dark/sour)
2. Ciderman - TBA
3. HBHB - Bourbon Barrel Aged Imperial Stout 10.5% - going light this time
4. madpierre06 - Coffee Imperial Stout
5. liam_snorkel - brett black IPA
6. Parks - Coffee Stout.
7. luggy- Irish Ale
8. hwall95 - Mocha Stout
9. Meno - probably something wheaty
10. Seehuusen - American Wheat IPA
11. Angus - raisin porter
12.Natdene - some kind of IPA
13. Lukiferj - Dark Rye Saison
14. rokaxe - a carbonated hop and grain juice with alcoholic qualities
15. Ballantyne - brew- ale
16. Benken25 - might have a crack at a smoked cider
17. 
18. Beersuit - Gladfields Belgian blonde.
19. Fattox - imperial dark lager
20. Adr_0 - Oaked English IPA
21. Radshoes - Vanilla Mocha Porter
22. Aydos - maybe something smoked, or an ipa. Same same but different
23. Earle - beer
24. Screamadelica - TBC

Reserve
1. 


Going but not swapping (people who are going but aren't in the case swap)
1. kegs23(trying to get best mate to change date for his 40th birthday,if he does i am there)
2. tazman1967


----------



## earle

Beer updated, brewing tomorrow

**SWAP BEERS ARE TO BE IN 740ml PET PLASTIC BOTTLES ONLY***

1. Winkle - Biere de Noel Ale 8.5% (dark/sour)
2. Ciderman - TBA
3. HBHB - Bourbon Barrel Aged Imperial Stout 10.5% - going light this time
4. madpierre06 - Coffee Imperial Stout
5. liam_snorkel - brett black IPA
6. Parks - Coffee Stout.
7. luggy- Irish Ale
8. hwall95 - Mocha Stout
9. Meno - probably something wheaty
10. Seehuusen - American Wheat IPA
11. Angus - raisin porter
12.Natdene - some kind of IPA
13. Lukiferj - Dark Rye Saison
14. rokaxe - a carbonated hop and grain juice with alcoholic qualities
15. Ballantyne - brew- ale
16. Benken25 - might have a crack at a smoked cider
17. 
18. Beersuit - Gladfields Belgian blonde.
19. Fattox - imperial dark lager
20. Adr_0 - Oaked English IPA
21. Radshoes - Vanilla Mocha Porter
22. Aydos - maybe something smoked, or an ipa. Same same but different
23. Earle - Hoppy Hefe
24. Screamadelica - TBC

Reserve
1. 


Going but not swapping (people who are going but aren't in the case swap)
1. kegs23(trying to get best mate to change date for his 40th birthday,if he does i am there)
2. tazman1967


----------



## winkle

You can do it Kegs!


----------



## Peege

Yo! Only brew K&K but know a few dudes around this place. Been to the Toowoomba swap and met some people, hopefully meet some more here 

**SWAP BEERS ARE TO BE IN 740ml PET PLASTIC BOTTLES ONLY***

1. Winkle - Biere de Noel Ale 8.5% (dark/sour)
2. Ciderman - TBA
3. HBHB - Bourbon Barrel Aged Imperial Stout 10.5% - going light this time
4. madpierre06 - Coffee Imperial Stout
5. liam_snorkel - brett black IPA
6. Parks - Coffee Stout.
7. luggy- Irish Ale
8. hwall95 - Mocha Stout
9. Meno - probably something wheaty
10. Seehuusen - American Wheat IPA
11. Angus - raisin porter
12.Natdene - some kind of IPA
13. Lukiferj - Dark Rye Saison
14. rokaxe - a carbonated hop and grain juice with alcoholic qualities
15. Ballantyne - brew- ale
16. Benken25 - might have a crack at a smoked cider
17. 
18. Beersuit - Gladfields Belgian blonde.
19. Fattox - imperial dark lager
20. Adr_0 - Oaked English IPA
21. Radshoes - Vanilla Mocha Porter
22. Aydos - maybe something smoked, or an ipa. Same same but different
23. Earle - Hoppy Hefe
24. Screamadelica - TBC

Reserve
1. 


Going but not swapping (people who are going but aren't in the case swap)
1. kegs23(trying to get best mate to change date for his 40th birthday,if he does i am there)
2. tazman1967
3. Peege


----------



## Ciderman

Beer updated. Brewing tomorrow. 

**SWAP BEERS ARE TO BE IN 740ml PET PLASTIC BOTTLES ONLY***

1. Winkle - Biere de Noel Ale 8.5% (dark/sour)
2. Ciderman - Red Rye IPA
3. HBHB - Bourbon Barrel Aged Imperial Stout 10.5% - going light this time
4. madpierre06 - Coffee Imperial Stout
5. liam_snorkel - brett black IPA
6. Parks - Coffee Stout.
7. luggy- Irish Ale
8. hwall95 - Mocha Stout
9. Meno - probably something wheaty
10. Seehuusen - American Wheat IPA
11. Angus - raisin porter
12.Natdene - some kind of IPA
13. Lukiferj - Dark Rye Saison
14. rokaxe - a carbonated hop and grain juice with alcoholic qualities
15. Ballantyne - brew- ale
16. Benken25 - might have a crack at a smoked cider
17. 
18. Beersuit - Gladfields Belgian blonde.
19. Fattox - imperial dark lager
20. Adr_0 - Oaked English IPA
21. Radshoes - Vanilla Mocha Porter
22. Aydos - maybe something smoked, or an ipa. Same same but different
23. Earle - Hoppy Hefe
24. Screamadelica - TBC

Reserve
1. 


Going but not swapping (people who are going but aren't in the case swap)
1. kegs23(trying to get best mate to change date for his 40th birthday,if he does i am there)
2. tazman1967
3. Peege


----------



## Peege

Wait, there's no 17?


----------



## angus_grant

There is now!
As a wise man one said, YOLO!


----------



## Florian

kegs23 said:


> 1. kegs23(trying to get best mate to change date for his 40th birthday,if he does i am there)


And if he doesn't you're coming before and after his party!


----------



## luggy

Pitched my irish ale yesterday, fermenting away nicely, should be bottled and carbed up by the swap but it will benefit from some ageing


----------



## angus_grant

We're on about the same timeframe luggy. I pitched mine Sunday night.

US-05 should see 7-8 days ferment, cold crash for a few days, and then into bottles.

Should be carb'd by swap but I have a feeling a couple of weeks aging will improve this beer. I'm hoping to have a few left-over bottles so I can sample them and let people know.

Also, where the crap have all my plastic bottles from the last 2 swaps gone? I figured I wouldn't need to buy any new ones this time. Off to the homebrew shop I go in the next couple of weeks.


----------



## Ciderman

Do you guys counter pressure fill from keg or just bulk prime?


----------



## Liam_snorkel

I've done both in the past. Depends how organised I am etc.


----------



## angus_grant

I'll be bulk-priming mine (and have always bulk-primed my case swap beers).

no counter-pressure filler.


----------



## HBHB

This year mine (RIS) will be bulk primed with some fresh cask conditioning yeast thrown in to get it over the line.

Sorry, but they won't be ready for drinking until the depths of winter. Bit more time on the Bourbon Barrel bits until it's just right. h34r: Not that that's a bad thing with Imperial Stouts.


----------



## angus_grant

Martin (or anyone else): Slightly off-topic but have you aged any beers in the plastic PET bottles? I'd be interested in throwing in a tripel for one of the swaps but they improve drastically with aging in the bottle.


----------



## winkle

And mine is in bottles, probably will need two months in bottle though to shine. You're looking at an 8% abv beer.


----------



## angus_grant

Oh man, so much waiting. :-(


----------



## Adr_0

Surely one or two out there are already delicious from the fermenter samples and should be ok by the 4th...


----------



## Brewkid

Ciderman said:


> Beer updated. Brewing tomorrow.
> **SWAP BEERS ARE TO BE IN 740ml PET PLASTIC BOTTLES ONLY***
> 1. Winkle - Biere de Noel Ale 8.5% (dark/sour)
> 2. Ciderman - Red Rye IPA
> 3. HBHB - Bourbon Barrel Aged Imperial Stout 10.5% - going light this time
> 4. madpierre06 - Coffee Imperial Stout
> 5. liam_snorkel - brett black IPA
> 6. Parks - Coffee Stout.
> 7. luggy- Irish Ale
> 8. hwall95 - Mocha Stout
> 9. Meno - probably something wheaty
> 10. Seehuusen - American Wheat IPA
> 11. Angus - raisin porter
> 12.Natdene - some kind of IPA
> 13. Lukiferj - Dark Rye Saison
> 14. rokaxe - a carbonated hop and grain juice with alcoholic qualities
> 15. Ballantyne - brew- ale
> 16. Benken25 - might have a crack at a smoked cider
> 17. Brewkid - IPA
> 18. Beersuit - Gladfields Belgian blonde.
> 19. Fattox - imperial dark lager
> 20. Adr_0 - Oaked English IPA
> 21. Radshoes - Vanilla Mocha Porter
> 22. Aydos - maybe something smoked, or an ipa. Same same but different
> 23. Earle - Hoppy Hefe
> 24. Screamadelica - TBC
> Reserve
> 1.
> Going but not swapping (people who are going but aren't in the case swap)
> 1. kegs23(trying to get best mate to change date for his 40th birthday,if he does i am there)
> 2. tazman1967
> 3. Peege


----------



## fattox

winkle said:


> And mine is in bottles, probably will need two months in bottle though to shine. You're looking at an 8% abv beer.


Glad I went a lower ABV 7-8% dark lager instead of bringing the quad I just bottled at a hefty 11%.

Pitched my starter about 5 days ago now, fermentation is cranking along nicely. Just a question now of how long it will get to lager as we're moving house this weekend! First sample tasted good at 1.068, lots of dark beer flavours going on!


----------



## winkle

If anyone can bring some firewood along, it'd be appreciated.


----------



## earle

winkle said:


> If anyone can bring some firewood along, it'd be appreciated.


Benken, you've got a couple more couches to burn don't you?


----------



## HBHB

winkle said:


> If anyone can bring some firewood along, it'd be appreciated.


How much do you need Perry?


----------



## Liam_snorkel

I have some redgum and ironbark, could bring a couple of rounds


----------



## HBHB

Will throw some bits in and bring down as well.


----------



## Newy

Hey guys, is this shindig open to forum newcomers??

I'll bring beer!!


----------



## Adr_0

**SWAP BEERS ARE TO BE IN 740ml PET PLASTIC BOTTLES ONLY***
1. Winkle - Biere de Noel Ale 8.5% (dark/sour)
2. Ciderman - Red Rye IPA
3. HBHB - Bourbon Barrel Aged Imperial Stout 10.5% - going light this time
4. madpierre06 - Coffee Imperial Stout
5. liam_snorkel - brett black IPA
6. Parks - Coffee Stout.
7. luggy- Irish Ale
8. hwall95 - Mocha Stout
9. Meno - probably something wheaty
10. Seehuusen - American Wheat IPA
11. Angus - raisin porter
12.Natdene - some kind of IPA
13. Lukiferj - Dark Rye Saison
14. rokaxe - a carbonated hop and grain juice with alcoholic qualities
15. Ballantyne - brew- ale
16. Benken25 - might have a crack at a smoked cider
17. Brewkid - IPA
18. Beersuit - Gladfields Belgian blonde.
19. Fattox - imperial dark lager
20. Adr_0 - English IPA
21. Radshoes - Vanilla Mocha Porter
22. Aydos - maybe something smoked, or an ipa. Same same but different
23. Earle - Hoppy Hefe
24. Screamadelica - TBC
Reserve
1.
Going but not swapping (people who are going but aren't in the case swap)
1. kegs23(trying to get best mate to change date for his 40th birthday,if he does i am there)
2. tazman1967
3. Peege

So, went to dry hop tonight. Had 16g Challenger, 16g Bramling Cross and 16g Goldings (essentially something just under 3g/L). Filled my hop sock... but was a bottomless hop sock, so ended up dry-hopping the concrete. D'oh!

So after knotting the sock I instead went with an equal mix of Challenger, Williamette and Goldings. That should be nice actually. And about 2g/L total. Ah well.


----------



## angus_grant

Arse feck feck. 

Looks like my sister has now scheduled her going away party on the 4th :-(

So I'll be swapping but not attending the day. Stupid family!!


----------



## lukiferj

Best news I've had all week! Can take and pick up your beers if you like.


----------



## angus_grant

Sweet, thanks Lukifer. 
I've been waiting for something to pop up and take the swap date. :-(


----------



## Lowlyf

Newy said:


> Hey guys, is this shindig open to forum newcomers??
> 
> I'll bring beer!!


I'm hoping so because those beers sound amazing and I want in!


----------



## Newy

Yeah, sounds like a tough afternoon, sitting around sampling fine brews!!


----------



## madpierre06

Newy said:


> Yeah, sounds like a tough afternoon, sitting around sampling fine brews!!


Afternoon, evening, breakfast. I'm hoping to make it to breakfast at one eventually.


----------



## Newy

It's been quite some time since I've seen the sun come up over the rim of a glass -_- 

I stayed up 'till 11.30 watching netfilx friday night...

Still recovering


----------



## earle

What time do you think it might kick off Perry? Starting to think about transport down and home again.

Swap beer update: Brewed the hoppy hefe the weekend before last. Dry hopped this weekend just gone. Smells great.


----------



## winkle

2pm kickoff earle (bit later if I have to work in the morning), I'll send out details in a week or so. Newcomers are welcome - bring keg/samples of your best, or some quality craft to share.


----------



## Newy

**SWAP BEERS ARE TO BE IN 740ml PET PLASTIC BOTTLES ONLY***
1. Winkle - Biere de Noel Ale 8.5% (dark/sour)
2. Ciderman - Red Rye IPA
3. HBHB - Bourbon Barrel Aged Imperial Stout 10.5% - going light this time
4. madpierre06 - Coffee Imperial Stout
5. liam_snorkel - brett black IPA
6. Parks - Coffee Stout.
7. luggy- Irish Ale
8. hwall95 - Mocha Stout
9. Meno - probably something wheaty
10. Seehuusen - American Wheat IPA
11. Angus - raisin porter
12.Natdene - some kind of IPA
13. Lukiferj - Dark Rye Saison
14. rokaxe - a carbonated hop and grain juice with alcoholic qualities
15. Ballantyne - brew- ale
16. Benken25 - might have a crack at a smoked cider
17. Brewkid - IPA
18. Beersuit - Gladfields Belgian blonde.
19. Fattox - imperial dark lager
20. Adr_0 - English IPA
21. Radshoes - Vanilla Mocha Porter
22. Aydos - maybe something smoked, or an ipa. Same same but different
23. Earle - Hoppy Hefe
24. Screamadelica - TBC
Reserve
1.
Going but not swapping (people who are going but aren't in the case swap)
1. kegs23(trying to get best mate to change date for his 40th birthday,if he does i am there)
2. tazman1967
3. Peege
4. Newy
5. Sqyre


Excellent, thanks Winkle. I shall bring a keg of my best.

I added a forum old boy to the attendance list too. :beerbang:


----------



## Lowlyf

Where is this held?


----------



## seehuusen

At Winkle's place in Everton park mate 

Got my swap beer brewed and in the fermenter this arvo. It's nice and golden in colour, good kick of hops. Gonna hit around the 6% abv, looking forward to this one


----------



## Adr_0

So when we bottle, we just chuck our respective number on the top?


----------



## angus_grant

Yep, you would number all your bottles 20. 
I'll number all mine 11.


----------



## winkle

If Sqyre is coming, I'm gunna hide that Kelis track


----------



## Newy

Ha, probably a good call


----------



## seehuusen

Swap beer is down to 1.012 (1.008 anticipated FG), so I whacked 2.5g/l of dry hop into the fermenter (citra & summer combination), smells great!!

Should be just about ready to drink at the swap, cutting it fine though  can't wait!

Anyone else think Angus needs to not only drop off his swap beer but a mega batch of those meatballs??


----------



## luggy

Started crashing mine yesterday, will bottle in a few days.


----------



## angus_grant

seehuusen said:


> Anyone else think Angus needs to not only drop off his swap beer but a mega batch of those meatballs??


It should go without saying that my balls and I are inseperable. If I'm not there, my balls aren't there. 

My swap beer is about 6 points off estimated final gravity and refusing to budge. Must be the special b addition as it's the only change to the recipe since last batch. 

Currently cold-crashing and bottle towards end of week. So mine will be touch and go for drinking straight away as well.


----------



## winkle

**SWAP BEERS ARE TO BE IN 740ml PET PLASTIC BOTTLES ONLY***
1. Winkle - Biere de Noel Ale 8.5% (dark/sour) ready to drink 1 Sep 2015 (probably)
2. Ciderman - Red Rye IPA
3. HBHB - Bourbon Barrel Aged Imperial Stout 10.5% - going light this time
4. madpierre06 - Coffee Imperial Stout
5. liam_snorkel - brett black IPA
6. Parks - Coffee Stout.
7. luggy- Irish Ale
8. hwall95 - Mocha Stout
9. Meno - probably something wheaty
10. Seehuusen - American Wheat IPA
11. Angus - raisin porter
12.Natdene - some kind of IPA
13. Lukiferj - Dark Rye Saison
14. rokaxe - a carbonated hop and grain juice with alcoholic qualities
15. Ballantyne - brew- ale
16. Benken25 - might have a crack at a smoked cider
17. Brewkid - IPA
18. Beersuit - Gladfields Belgian blonde.
19. Fattox - imperial dark lager
20. Adr_0 - English IPA
21. Radshoes - Vanilla Mocha Porter
22. Aydos - maybe something smoked, or an ipa. Same same but different
23. Earle - Hoppy Hefe
24. Screamadelica - TBC
Reserve
1.
Going but not swapping (people who are going but aren't in the case swap)
1. kegs23(trying to get best mate to change date for his 40th birthday,if he does i am there)
2. tazman1967
3. Peege
4. Newy
5. Sqyre


----------



## kegs23

looks like my mate moved his 40th to the 11th ,so i am in for sure now,


----------



## kegs23

**SWAP BEERS ARE TO BE IN 740ml PET PLASTIC BOTTLES ONLY***
1. Winkle - Biere de Noel Ale 8.5% (dark/sour) ready to drink 1 Sep 2015 (probably)
2. Ciderman - Red Rye IPA
3. HBHB - Bourbon Barrel Aged Imperial Stout 10.5% - going light this time
4. madpierre06 - Coffee Imperial Stout
5. liam_snorkel - brett black IPA
6. Parks - Coffee Stout.
7. luggy- Irish Ale
8. hwall95 - Mocha Stout
9. Meno - probably something wheaty
10. Seehuusen - American Wheat IPA
11. Angus - raisin porter
12.Natdene - some kind of IPA
13. Lukiferj - Dark Rye Saison
14. rokaxe - a carbonated hop and grain juice with alcoholic qualities
15. Ballantyne - brew- ale
16. Benken25 - might have a crack at a smoked cider
17. Brewkid - IPA
18. Beersuit - Gladfields Belgian blonde.
19. Fattox - imperial dark lager
20. Adr_0 - English IPA
21. Radshoes - Vanilla Mocha Porter
22. Aydos - maybe something smoked, or an ipa. Same same but different
23. Earle - Hoppy Hefe
24. Screamadelica - TBC
Reserve
1.
Going but not swapping (people who are going but aren't in the case swap)
1. kegs23 will have 9L keg of pilsner and 9L keg of aussie pale with with summer hops and 1469 yeast, a palate cleanser for all those big winter beers 
2. tazman1967
3. Peege
4. Newy
5. Sqyre


----------



## Radshoes

I am regretfully removing myself from the swap. My beer just isn't quite up to what i would like to share so I am just going to have to drink it on my own or force it down the throats of relatives.

**SWAP BEERS ARE TO BE IN 740ml PET PLASTIC BOTTLES ONLY***
1. Winkle - Biere de Noel Ale 8.5% (dark/sour) ready to drink 1 Sep 2015 (probably)
2. Ciderman - Red Rye IPA
3. HBHB - Bourbon Barrel Aged Imperial Stout 10.5% - going light this time
4. madpierre06 - Coffee Imperial Stout
5. liam_snorkel - brett black IPA
6. Parks - Coffee Stout.
7. luggy- Irish Ale
8. hwall95 - Mocha Stout
9. Meno - probably something wheaty
10. Seehuusen - American Wheat IPA
11. Angus - raisin porter
12.Natdene - some kind of IPA
13. Lukiferj - Dark Rye Saison
14. rokaxe - a carbonated hop and grain juice with alcoholic qualities
15. Ballantyne - brew- ale
16. Benken25 - might have a crack at a smoked cider
17. Brewkid - IPA
18. Beersuit - Gladfields Belgian blonde.
19. Fattox - imperial dark lager
20. Adr_0 - English IPA
21. 
22. Aydos - maybe something smoked, or an ipa. Same same but different
23. Earle - Hoppy Hefe
24. Screamadelica - TBC
Reserve
1.
Going but not swapping (people who are going but aren't in the case swap)
1. kegs23 will have 9L keg of pilsner and 9L keg of aussie pale with with summer hops and 1469 yeast, a palate cleanser for all those big winter beers 
2. tazman1967
3. Peege
4. Newy
5. Sqyre


----------



## Liam_snorkel

still got time to knock something out ya big girls blouse


----------



## Adr_0

Well, it smells awesome. Smells like #### and ######### and a touch of ##########. Hope it tastes ok..

Is this appropriate packaging/labelling?


----------



## lukiferj

Perfect! I'm bottling mine tomorrow.


----------



## Adr_0

radshoes said:


> I am regretfully removing myself from the swap. My beer just isn't quite up to what i would like to share so I am just going to have to drink it on my own or force it down the throats of relatives.
> 
> **SWAP BEERS ARE TO BE IN 740ml PET PLASTIC BOTTLES ONLY***
> 1. Winkle - Biere de Noel Ale 8.5% (dark/sour) ready to drink 1 Sep 2015 (probably)
> 2. Ciderman - Red Rye IPA
> 3. HBHB - Bourbon Barrel Aged Imperial Stout 10.5% - going light this time
> 4. madpierre06 - Coffee Imperial Stout
> 5. liam_snorkel - brett black IPA
> 6. Parks - Coffee Stout.
> 7. luggy- Irish Ale
> 8. hwall95 - Mocha Stout
> 9. Meno - probably something wheaty
> 10. Seehuusen - American Wheat IPA
> 11. Angus - raisin porter
> 12.Natdene - some kind of IPA
> 13. Lukiferj - Dark Rye Saison
> 14. rokaxe - a carbonated hop and grain juice with alcoholic qualities
> 15. Ballantyne - brew- ale
> 16. Benken25 - might have a crack at a smoked cider
> 17. Brewkid - IPA
> 18. Beersuit - Gladfields Belgian blonde.
> 19. Fattox - imperial dark lager
> 20. Adr_0 - English IPA
> 21.
> 22. Aydos - maybe something smoked, or an ipa. Same same but different
> 23. Earle - Hoppy Hefe
> 24. Screamadelica - TBC
> Reserve
> 1.
> Going but not swapping (people who are going but aren't in the case swap)
> 1. kegs23 will have 9L keg of pilsner and 9L keg of aussie pale with with summer hops and 1469 yeast, a palate cleanser for all those big winter beers
> 2. tazman1967
> 3. Peege
> 4. Newy
> 5. Sqyre


Some would argue you've got heaps of time. It may change in flavour in the next two weeks, you could always throw it out there to see the different things people taste, and people will appreciate the effort you've gone to anyway.. And sounds like the day will be a good time anyway. 

Or you could smash out a wheat beer on Sat: 50% dark wheat, 50% pils, Motueka or Tettnang to 15 IBU and your yeast of choice. Cold crash on Tues 30th or Wed 1st and bottle Friday night. 

Or a pale ale: throw 10% wheat, 10-12% Munich II and a mix of Simcoe, Cascade and Citrate, Galaxy or Amarillo. Throw two packs of Mangrove Jack West coast, US-05 or Bry-97 and cold crash as above and bottle. 

Lots of options...


----------



## angus_grant

Bottling mine tomorrow night. 
Need to convince the wife to grab another lot of bottles from lhbs tomorrow.


----------



## angus_grant

29 bottles + a fast carb sample for tonight. 

So I think we are down to 23 swappers now. 
6 samplers for me.


----------



## Radshoes

Yeah I don't really have time to do another brew I have to try and get 2 brews out for my 40th on the 18th and my fermenting fridge is currently holding 40 odd litres of czech pils slowly coming along - never know I might bottle some of that for the swap.
I will happily bottle the mocha vanilla porter if people are keen to check it out - it isn't exactly terrible just not really a beer I am proud of.
Also I really wont be able to enjoy the day properly as Perry wont cover my Sunday shift at work 
But you know put me back in and it can be a surprise beer!


----------



## lukiferj

Happy to cover your shift for Sunday. You'll probably lose your job though. On the plus side, won't have to worry about work for the next swap.


----------



## Liam_snorkel

might as well bottle the mocha porter mate.


----------



## Radshoes

It's not bad coming out of the keg - but a couple of bottles I have filled from the keg seem to have more of an alcohol flavour after being in the bottle even for as little as an hour.


----------



## Adr_0

radshoes said:


> It's not bad coming out of the keg - but a couple of bottles I have filled from the keg seem to have more of an alcohol flavour after being in the bottle even for as little as an hour.


Ah, bottle it vigorously and it will be fine.

**SWAP BEERS ARE TO BE IN 740ml PET PLASTIC BOTTLES ONLY***
1. Winkle - Biere de Noel Ale 8.5% (dark/sour) ready to drink 1 Sep 2015 (probably)
2. Ciderman - Red Rye IPA
3. HBHB - Bourbon Barrel Aged Imperial Stout 10.5% - going light this time
4. madpierre06 - Coffee Imperial Stout
5. liam_snorkel - brett black IPA
6. Parks - Coffee Stout.
7. luggy- Irish Ale
8. hwall95 - Mocha Stout
9. Meno - probably something wheaty
10. Seehuusen - American Wheat IPA
11. Angus - raisin porter
12.Natdene - some kind of IPA
13. Lukiferj - Dark Rye Saison
14. rokaxe - a carbonated hop and grain juice with alcoholic qualities
15. Ballantyne - brew- ale
16. Benken25 - might have a crack at a smoked cider
17. Brewkid - IPA
18. Beersuit - Gladfields Belgian blonde.
19. Fattox - imperial dark lager
20. Adr_0 - English IPA --> *Ready to drink 10-July, 6.4%ABV, 75IBU*
21. Radshoes - Vanilla Mocha Porter
22. Aydos - maybe something smoked, or an ipa. Same same but different
23. Earle - Hoppy Hefe
24. Screamadelica - TBC
Reserve
1.
Going but not swapping (people who are going but aren't in the case swap)
1. kegs23(trying to get best mate to change date for his 40th birthday,if he does i am there)
2. tazman1967
3. Peege
4. Newy
5. Sqyre


----------



## angus_grant

Bottle it!
Bottle it!


----------



## Radshoes

Guess I am buying some more PET bottles from my lhbs today.
Lucky I am already here. Just have to wait until 9:30am when I open..


----------



## earle

Just bottled my swap beer. Tastes good. Had 29 bottles but knocked one over, bugger. Maybe should have less samples while bottling.


----------



## seehuusen

I just started to crash chill my American Wheat this morning, so I should be bottling by Wednesday.
Provided it has carbed up enough by the 4th you should be able to drink it as soon as you've sobered up from the party at Winkles HAHA... _the joy of brewing a wheat beer _
Very happy with the level of bitterness and balance of hop out of the hydrometer sample. Final abv is around the 5.5% mark.


----------



## madpierre06

Got to work that saturday night now, start at 5 so probably shouldn't even come through at 2 for a coupla snifters. I will be dropping my swap bottles in with Perry sometime the day of the swap.


----------



## menoetes

Turns out I'm working too, until 5 as it happens (sorry that I'll miss you Pierre) will be catching the train there afterwards - so likely to be closer to 6 when you guys see me.

Am trying to arrange someone to cart my swap beers over to Winkles earlier in the day for the swap... failing that I guess I'll just attend as a non-swapper.

Updating my beer too...

**SWAP BEERS ARE TO BE IN 740ml PET PLASTIC BOTTLES ONLY***
1. Winkle - Biere de Noel Ale 8.5% (dark/sour) ready to drink 1 Sep 2015 (probably)
2. Ciderman - Red Rye IPA
3. HBHB - Bourbon Barrel Aged Imperial Stout 10.5% - going light this time
4. madpierre06 - Coffee Imperial Stout
5. liam_snorkel - brett black IPA
6. Parks - Coffee Stout.
7. luggy- Irish Ale
8. hwall95 - Mocha Stout
9. Meno - Kiwi Bright Ale or AA American Wheat (bottling tomorrow and bringing which ever turns out to be the better beer)
10. Seehuusen - American Wheat IPA
11. Angus - raisin porter
12.Natdene - some kind of IPA
13. Lukiferj - Dark Rye Saison
14. rokaxe - a carbonated hop and grain juice with alcoholic qualities
15. Ballantyne - brew- ale
16. Benken25 - might have a crack at a smoked cider
17. Brewkid - IPA
18. Beersuit - Gladfields Belgian blonde.
19. Fattox - imperial dark lager
20. Adr_0 - English IPA
21. Radshoes - Vanilla Mocha Porter
22. Aydos - maybe something smoked, or an ipa. Same same but different
23. Earle - Hoppy Hefe
24. Screamadelica - TBC
Reserve
1.
Going but not swapping (people who are going but aren't in the case swap)
1. kegs23(trying to get best mate to change date for his 40th birthday,if he does i am there)
2. tazman1967
3. Peege
4. Newy
5. Sqyre


----------



## winkle

Well I've got off my arse and put number stickers on the bottle caps, labels may be a step too far :unsure:


----------



## madpierre06

Just did a quick taste test with my gravity reading, seems to be coming along nicely, I'm happy to say. Very stout'ish. Will be a late opener due to late'ish bottling due to late'ish brew....about a month post swap would be minimum drink time, sorry for putting a delay on this one eh.


----------



## luggy

Got my swap beer bottled, numbered and labelled. Should be carbed up by the swap but will benefit from some ageing.


----------



## Adr_0

luggy said:


> Got my swap beer bottled, numbered and labelled. Should be carbed up by the swap but will benefit from some ageing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 20150623_130131.jpg


*ahem* *cough*

*drooolcozlooksflippinshithot*

*cough*

Carry on


----------



## HBHB

Mine are all ready to go, needed a bit more time on the oak, so left them an extra week.

Bulk primed and given a small dose of Lallemand CBC-1 for good measure. Bottles were hard in 2 days.....CBC-1 is da shit for high abv beers like these.

Just got to decide whether to bring down a keg of Wrecking Ball 8 point something % IIPA (0ver 600g of hops in it) or a more sensible/sessionable APA.


----------



## lukiferj

HBHB said:


> Just got to decide whether to bring down a keg of Wrecking Ball 8 point something % IIPA (0ver 600g of hops in it) or a more sensible/sessionable APA.


I think we both know the answer to this mate


----------



## Brewkid

Agreed! Go the Wrecking Ball. I'll see if Miley is available.


----------



## angus_grant

I really should stop tormenting myself and unsubscribe from this thread until after swap is over. He he


----------



## Adr_0

Adr_0 said:


> 20. Adr_0 - English IPA --> *Ready to drink 10-July, 6.4%ABV, 75IBU*


Nah, just joking... ready to drink 5-July. Just save it past breakfast time Sunday...


----------



## rokaxe

Updating swap bev with approximates. #14 in bold.


**SWAP BEERS ARE TO BE IN 740ml PET PLASTIC BOTTLES ONLY***
1. Winkle - Biere de Noel Ale 8.5% (dark/sour) ready to drink 1 Sep 2015 (probably)
2. Ciderman - Red Rye IPA
3. HBHB - Bourbon Barrel Aged Imperial Stout 10.5% - going light this time
4. madpierre06 - Coffee Imperial Stout
5. liam_snorkel - brett black IPA
6. Parks - Coffee Stout.
7. luggy- Irish Ale
8. hwall95 - Mocha Stout
9. Meno - Kiwi Bright Ale or AA American Wheat (bottling tomorrow and bringing which ever turns out to be the better beer)
10. Seehuusen - American Wheat IPA
11. Angus - raisin porter
12.Natdene - some kind of IPA
13. Lukiferj - Dark Rye Saison
*14. rokaxe - IRA 6.8%, 97 IBU (ready to drink Aug 2nd, soz)*
15. Ballantyne - brew- ale
16. Benken25 - might have a crack at a smoked cider
17. Brewkid - IPA
18. Beersuit - Gladfields Belgian blonde.
19. Fattox - imperial dark lager
20. Adr_0 - English IPA
21. Radshoes - Vanilla Mocha Porter
22. Aydos - maybe something smoked, or an ipa. Same same but different
23. Earle - Hoppy Hefe
24. Screamadelica - TBC
Reserve
1.
Going but not swapping (people who are going but aren't in the case swap)
1. kegs23(trying to get best mate to change date for his 40th birthday,if he does i am there)
2. tazman1967
3. Peege
4. Newy
5. Sqyre


----------



## hwall95

I just gave my stout a test tonight after around 10 days since I bottled it and it's not carbed very much but bright side is it's tasting good. I think the main issue is my shed stay pretty cool most of day, so I've put them all in the fermenting fridge to keep them around 20 to help them carb along. Probably best to give it a month to carb up, but feel free to drink it earlier. I'll probably bring the remains of my simcoe apa along to swap (and assorted bottled brews) and I think I saved a bottle of the mosiac version if anyone if interested to taste both hops with same malt bill.


----------



## earle

Yep, as soon as I bottled my swap beers on the weekend I popped them back in the fermenting fridge and set it to about 20C to carb. Bottles are feeling hard already compared to the few that are still just sitting in the shed.


----------



## Liam_snorkel

I'm feeling pretty hard too, only 1.5 weeks to go!


----------



## earle

Wait till you see my renovated portable kegerator.

I'm not willing to test that though

Edit:spelling


----------



## Parks

earle said:


> Wait till you see my renovated portable kegerator.


I was just going to ask if the kegerator was potable or just its contents


----------



## seehuusen

My beer is now bottled, looking forward to hearing people's thoughts on it. Can't wait to try the swap beers, looks like a good mix of quality beers already!! :icon_drool2:



HBHB said:


> .....CBC-1 is da shit for high abv beers like these....
> 
> Just got to decide whether to bring down a keg of Wrecking Ball 8 point something % IIPA (0ver 600g of hops in it) or a more sensible/sessionable APA.


I had never heard of the CBC-1 yeast, good info on the Lallemand page about it (http://www.danstaryeast.com/products/cbc-1-cask-bottle-conditioned-beer-yeast)

Also, last time I had a sensible APA of yours, you had thrown 250+ grams of hops in the keg, and it was delicious 
The wrecking ball sounds great as well... I say bring both :kooi: hahaha


----------



## jatterbury

So talking to a lad at work who has attended these previously I should wander on down as it's really close to my place (im in gearside st). I'll attend without case swapping and can help with food requirements winkle. Let me know what you need me to bring.


----------



## Ciderman

Might need to omit the 'red' from my beer but we'll see how it looks next week when it drops clearer. It will be ready to go from swap date but probably best mid to late July.


**SWAP BEERS ARE TO BE IN 740ml PET PLASTIC BOTTLES ONLY***
1. Winkle - Biere de Noel Ale 8.5% (dark/sour) ready to drink 1 Sep 2015 (probably)
2. Ciderman - Red Rye IPA 6.5% 66IBU - Should be ready to drink by swap date. 
3. HBHB - Bourbon Barrel Aged Imperial Stout 10.5% - going light this time
4. madpierre06 - Coffee Imperial Stout
5. liam_snorkel - brett black IPA
6. Parks - Coffee Stout.
7. luggy- Irish Ale
8. hwall95 - Mocha Stout
9. Meno - Kiwi Bright Ale or AA American Wheat (bottling tomorrow and bringing which ever turns out to be the better beer)
10. Seehuusen - American Wheat IPA
11. Angus - raisin porter
12.Natdene - some kind of IPA
13. Lukiferj - Dark Rye Saison
14. rokaxe - IRA 6.8%, 97 IBU (ready to drink Aug 2nd, soz)
15. Ballantyne - brew- ale
16. Benken25 - might have a crack at a smoked cider
17. Brewkid - IPA
18. Beersuit - Gladfields Belgian blonde.
19. Fattox - imperial dark lager
20. Adr_0 - English IPA
21. Radshoes - Vanilla Mocha Porter
22. Aydos - maybe something smoked, or an ipa. Same same but different
23. Earle - Hoppy Hefe
24. Screamadelica - TBC
Reserve
1.
Going but not swapping (people who are going but aren't in the case swap)
1. kegs23(trying to get best mate to change date for his 40th birthday,if he does i am there)
2. tazman1967
3. Peege
4. Newy
5. Sqyre


----------



## winkle

jatterbury said:


> So talking to a lad at work who has attended these previously I should wander on down as it's really close to my place (im in gearside st). I'll attend without case swapping and can help with food requirements winkle. Let me know what you need me to bring.


Jazuz, that is close...


----------



## HBHB

seehuusen said:


> Also, last time I had a sensible APA of yours, you had thrown 250+ grams of hops in the keg, and it was delicious


I do believe it got better every day until it blew a load of frothy stuff about 4 days later. Wasn't much left though.


----------



## earle

Parks said:


> I was just going to ask if the kegerator was potable or just its contents


Looking forward to christening the reno'd kegerator at the swap.












This is what it was like when I picked it up with some kegging gear off gumtree


----------



## Adr_0

Wow... That is the most awesome thing I've seen today!


----------



## Brewkid

Ciderman said:


> Might need to omit the 'red' from my beer but we'll see how it looks next week when it drops clearer. It will be ready to go from swap date but probably best mid to late July.
> 
> 
> **SWAP BEERS ARE TO BE IN 740ml PET PLASTIC BOTTLES ONLY***
> 1. Winkle - Biere de Noel Ale 8.5% (dark/sour) ready to drink 1 Sep 2015 (probably)
> 2. Ciderman - Red Rye IPA 6.5% 66IBU - Should be ready to drink by swap date.
> 3. HBHB - Bourbon Barrel Aged Imperial Stout 10.5% - going light this time
> 4. madpierre06 - Coffee Imperial Stout
> 5. liam_snorkel - brett black IPA
> 6. Parks - Coffee Stout.
> 7. luggy- Irish Ale
> 8. hwall95 - Mocha Stout
> 9. Meno - Kiwi Bright Ale or AA American Wheat (bottling tomorrow and bringing which ever turns out to be the better beer)
> 10. Seehuusen - American Wheat IPA
> 11. Angus - raisin porter
> 12.Natdene - some kind of IPA
> 13. Lukiferj - Dark Rye Saison
> 14. rokaxe - IRA 6.8%, 97 IBU (ready to drink Aug 2nd, soz)
> 15. Ballantyne - brew- ale
> 16. Benken25 - might have a crack at a smoked cider
> 17. Brewkid - IPA
> 18. Beersuit - Gladfields Belgian blonde.
> 19. Fattox - imperial dark lager
> 20. Adr_0 - English IPA
> 21. Radshoes - Vanilla Mocha Porter
> 22. Aydos - maybe something smoked, or an ipa. Same same but different
> 23. Earle - Hoppy Hefe
> 24. Screamadelica - TBC
> Reserve
> 1.
> Going but not swapping (people who are going but aren't in the case swap)
> 1. kegs23(trying to get best mate to change date for his 40th birthday,if he does i am there)
> 2. tazman1967
> 3. Peege
> 4. Newy
> 5. Sqyre


I am taste testing my (number 17) IPA this weekend to make sure it passes muster. If not I will substitute an Oatmeal Stout which I am very happy with.


----------



## menoetes

Hot Damn Earle! I'll just be busting out the banged up old esky for the swap...

As for my brew... The verdicts in and I'm pretty happy with the way the Kiwi Bright Ale turned out so far. So long as it carbs up nicely and it'll be a good drop.

**SWAP BEERS ARE TO BE IN 740ml PET PLASTIC BOTTLES ONLY***
1. Winkle - Biere de Noel Ale 8.5% (dark/sour) ready to drink 1 Sep 2015 (probably)
2. Ciderman - Red Rye IPA 6.5% 66IBU - Should be ready to drink by swap date.
3. HBHB - Bourbon Barrel Aged Imperial Stout 10.5% - going light this time
4. madpierre06 - Coffee Imperial Stout
5. liam_snorkel - brett black IPA
6. Parks - Coffee Stout.
7. luggy- Irish Ale
8. hwall95 - Mocha Stout
9. Meno - Kiwi Bright Ale
10. Seehuusen - American Wheat IPA
11. Angus - raisin porter
12.Natdene - some kind of IPA
13. Lukiferj - Dark Rye Saison
14. rokaxe - IRA 6.8%, 97 IBU (ready to drink Aug 2nd, soz)
15. Ballantyne - brew- ale
16. Benken25 - might have a crack at a smoked cider
17. Brewkid - IPA
18. Beersuit - Gladfields Belgian blonde.
19. Fattox - imperial dark lager
20. Adr_0 - English IPA
21. Radshoes - Vanilla Mocha Porter
22. Aydos - maybe something smoked, or an ipa. Same same but different
23. Earle - Hoppy Hefe
24. Screamadelica - TBC

Reserve
1.

Going but not swapping (people who are going but aren't in the case swap)
1. kegs23(trying to get best mate to change date for his 40th birthday,if he does i am there)
2. tazman1967
3. Peege
4. Newy
5. Sqyre

I'm really looking forward to this.

Any word on the food situation?


----------



## winkle

Here is a brief summary of the swap details.
(Don't bother reading futher if you've been before).
Start time 2pm, there is plenty of parking in the swaps' grassy carpark - don't take Florians spot under the tree or he'll make you drink Becks (brewed locally). There is plenty of space for swags in the bar, or you can sleep in the car. If you are sleeping over - bring something for breakfast. Other than beers, feel free to bring munchies (ie homemade jerky, Angus's salty balls etc). At dark o'clock someone sober enough (not me) will wander around collecting for a pizza run so bring $10 in your pocket if you are staying after dark. Partners are welcome as long as they behave themselves and don't try and molest Sqyre. Bring a drinking vessel (small is good). Prepositioning gear/bottles should be fine - just PM us first to ensure someone is home. There are public transport options 350/360 bus is probably best. Lastly this is in a residential area, so try and refrain from yahooing, slamming door etc in the later hours. Having said that - if anyone is better at playing the pipes than Angus - bring them along to maintain traditions and it gives the neighbours something to complain about, instead of the yahooing/slamming doors/chundering etc.


----------



## NickB

**SWAP BEERS ARE TO BE IN 740ml PET PLASTIC BOTTLES ONLY***
1. Winkle - Biere de Noel Ale 8.5% (dark/sour) ready to drink 1 Sep 2015 (probably)
2. Ciderman - Red Rye IPA 6.5% 66IBU - Should be ready to drink by swap date.
3. HBHB - Bourbon Barrel Aged Imperial Stout 10.5% - going light this time
4. madpierre06 - Coffee Imperial Stout
5. liam_snorkel - brett black IPA
6. Parks - Coffee Stout.
7. luggy- Irish Ale
8. hwall95 - Mocha Stout
9. Meno - Kiwi Bright Ale
10. Seehuusen - American Wheat IPA
11. Angus - raisin porter
12.Natdene - some kind of IPA
13. Lukiferj - Dark Rye Saison
14. rokaxe - IRA 6.8%, 97 IBU (ready to drink Aug 2nd, soz)
15. Ballantyne - brew- ale
16. Benken25 - might have a crack at a smoked cider
17. Brewkid - IPA
18. Beersuit - Gladfields Belgian blonde.
19. Fattox - imperial dark lager
20. Adr_0 - English IPA
21. Radshoes - Vanilla Mocha Porter
22. Aydos - maybe something smoked, or an ipa. Same same but different
23. Earle - Hoppy Hefe
24. Screamadelica - TBC

Reserve
1.
Going but not swapping (people who are going but aren't in the case swap)
1. kegs23(trying to get best mate to change date for his 40th birthday,if he does i am there)
2. tazman1967
3. Peege
4. Newy
5. Sqyre
6. NickB
7. Taylor
8. Daniel (tentative)

So, guessing Pizzas for dinner? Otherwise, are we looking at hot nibbles or??? I could do some smoked chicken wings that can be reheated? Obviously the prerequisite chips/dips etc....


Anyway, looking forward to it.  Unlikely to have a keg ready (you never know) this time but I'll bring some bottles!


----------



## wombil

Posted Yesterday, 06:44 PM
**SWAP BEERS ARE TO BE IN 740ml PET PLASTIC BOTTLES ONLY***
1. Winkle - Biere de Noel Ale 8.5% (dark/sour) ready to drink 1 Sep 2015 (probably)
2. Ciderman - Red Rye IPA 6.5% 66IBU - Should be ready to drink by swap date.
3. HBHB - Bourbon Barrel Aged Imperial Stout 10.5% - going light this time
4. madpierre06 - Coffee Imperial Stout
5. liam_snorkel - brett black IPA
6. Parks - Coffee Stout.
7. luggy- Irish Ale
8. hwall95 - Mocha Stout
9. Meno - Kiwi Bright Ale
10. Seehuusen - American Wheat IPA
11. Angus - raisin porter
12.Natdene - some kind of IPA
13. Lukiferj - Dark Rye Saison
14. rokaxe - IRA 6.8%, 97 IBU (ready to drink Aug 2nd, soz)
15. Ballantyne - brew- ale
16. Benken25 - might have a crack at a smoked cider
17. Brewkid - IPA
18. Beersuit - Gladfields Belgian blonde.
19. Fattox - imperial dark lager
20. Adr_0 - English IPA
21. Radshoes - Vanilla Mocha Porter
22. Aydos - maybe something smoked, or an ipa. Same same but different
23. Earle - Hoppy Hefe
24. Screamadelica - TBC

Reserve
1.
Going but not swapping (people who are going but aren't in the case swap)
1. kegs23(trying to get best mate to change date for his 40th birthday,if he does i am there)
2. tazman1967
3. Peege
4. Newy
5. Sqyre
6. NickB
7. Taylor
8. Daniel (tentative)
9 wombil, Just back from the bush.buggers drank all my booze but I got a load of wood for the night
So, guessing Pizzas for dinner? Otherwise, are we looking at hot nibbles or??? I could do some smoked chicken wings that can be reheated? Ob


----------



## Radshoes

Just bottled 17 bottles and then the keg blew - guess it has been getting a bit more of a nudge than I thought.

Might have to do the other 7 bottles as ESB?


----------



## lukiferj

Now is about the time when people start dropping off the list. Everyone still swapping?


----------



## angus_grant

Yep, mine are in the fermenting bar fridge carbonating away. Bottles are pretty hard but not as hard as it's going to be missing the swap night. :unsure:

At least I won't be as hung-over on Sunday as you lot.

Lukifer: have to arrange getting my beers to you this week sometime.

Which reminds me: Have to snake some stickers from work to number my beers... h34r:


----------



## winkle

Let me know if I haven't sent you the swap address (2pm start BTW)


----------



## seehuusen

Yep, thanks Perry :super: Florian hasn't put his name down, totally stealing his awesome parking spot h34r: haha!


----------



## Aydos

[/size][/font][/color]
**SWAP BEERS ARE TO BE IN 740ml PET PLASTIC BOTTLES ONLY***
1. Winkle - Biere de Noel Ale 8.5% (dark/sour) ready to drink 1 Sep 2015 (probably)
2. Ciderman - Red Rye IPA 6.5% 66IBU - Should be ready to drink by swap date.
3. HBHB - Bourbon Barrel Aged Imperial Stout 10.5% - going light this time
4. madpierre06 - Coffee Imperial Stout
5. liam_snorkel - brett black IPA
6. Parks - Coffee Stout.
7. luggy- Irish Ale
8. hwall95 - Mocha Stout
9. Meno - Kiwi Bright Ale
10. Seehuusen - American Wheat IPA
11. Angus - raisin porter
12.Natdene - some kind of IPA
13. Lukiferj - Dark Rye Saison
14. rokaxe - IRA 6.8%, 97 IBU (ready to drink Aug 2nd, soz)
15. Ballantyne - brew- ale
16. Benken25 - might have a crack at a smoked cider
17. Brewkid - IPA
18. Beersuit - Gladfields Belgian blonde.
19. Fattox - imperial dark lager
20. Adr_0 - English IPA
21. Radshoes - Vanilla Mocha Porter
22. Aydos - Dark rye IPA
23. Earle - Hoppy Hefe
24. Screamadelica - TBC

Reserve
1.


Going but not swapping (people who are going but aren't in the case swap)
1. kegs23(trying to get best mate to change date for his 40th birthday,if he does i am there)
2. tazman1967
3. Peege
4. Newy
5. Sqyre
6. NickB
7. Taylor
8. Daniel (tentative)
9 wombil, Just back from the bush.buggers drank all my booze but I got a load of wood for the night


----------



## hwall95

Any chance anyone can spare one of those curly bronco tap for the evening, I tried ordering one from craftbrewer but seems they're out of stock :blink: If not, I'll just buy one of those non-curl bronco taps. At least this time I have a little insulated box instead of my bucket last year  Is there anything I can bring to help out food/snack-wise Winkle?


----------



## Liam_snorkel

I'll try to remember to bring one along


----------



## winkle

1. Winkle - Biere de Noel Ale 8.5% (dark/sour) ready to drink 1 Sep 2015 (probably)
2. Ciderman - Red Rye IPA 6.5% 66IBU - Should be ready to drink by swap date.
3. HBHB - Bourbon Barrel Aged Imperial Stout 10.5% - going light this time
4. madpierre06 - Coffee Imperial Stout
5. liam_snorkel - brett black IPA
6. Parks - Coffee Stout.
7. luggy- Irish Ale
8. hwall95 - Mocha Stout
9. Meno - Kiwi Bright Ale
10. Seehuusen - American Wheat IPA
11. Angus - raisin porter
12.Natdene - some kind of IPA
13. Lukiferj - Dark Rye Saison
14. rokaxe - IRA 6.8%, 97 IBU (ready to drink Aug 2nd, soz)
15. Ballantyne - brew- ale
16. Benken25 - might have a crack at a smoked cider
17. Brewkid - IPA
18. Beersuit - Gladfields Belgian blonde.
19. Fattox - imperial dark lager
20. Adr_0 - English IPA
21. Radshoes - Vanilla Mocha Porter
22. Aydos - maybe something smoked, or an ipa. Same same but different
23. Earle - Hoppy Hefe
24. Screamadelica - TBC

Reserve
1.
Going but not swapping (people who are going but aren't in the case swap)
1. kegs23(trying to get best mate to change date for his 40th birthday,if he does i am there)
2. tazman1967
3. Peege
4. Newy
5. Sqyre

Food (evening pizza run)

Winkle - chips, nuts and those big casava crackers. Coffee/OJ for breakfast (plus whatever we're short of)


----------



## earle

1. Winkle - Biere de Noel Ale 8.5% (dark/sour) ready to drink 1 Sep 2015 (probably)
2. Ciderman - Red Rye IPA 6.5% 66IBU - Should be ready to drink by swap date.
3. HBHB - Bourbon Barrel Aged Imperial Stout 10.5% - going light this time
4. madpierre06 - Coffee Imperial Stout
5. liam_snorkel - brett black IPA
6. Parks - Coffee Stout.
7. luggy- Irish Ale
8. hwall95 - Mocha Stout
9. Meno - Kiwi Bright Ale
10. Seehuusen - American Wheat IPA
11. Angus - raisin porter
12.Natdene - some kind of IPA
13. Lukiferj - Dark Rye Saison
14. rokaxe - IRA 6.8%, 97 IBU (ready to drink Aug 2nd, soz)
15. Ballantyne - brew- ale
16. Benken25 - might have a crack at a smoked cider
17. Brewkid - IPA
18. Beersuit - Gladfields Belgian blonde.
19. Fattox - imperial dark lager
20. Adr_0 - English IPA
21. Radshoes - Vanilla Mocha Porter
22. Aydos - maybe something smoked, or an ipa. Same same but different
23. Earle - Hoppy Hefe
24. Screamadelica - TBC

Reserve
1.
Going but not swapping (people who are going but aren't in the case swap)
1. kegs23(trying to get best mate to change date for his 40th birthday,if he does i am there)
2. tazman1967
3. Peege
4. Newy
5. Sqyre

Food (evening pizza run)

Winkle - chips, nuts and those big casava crackers. Coffee/OJ for breakfast (plus whatever we're short of)
Earle - smoked peanuts, smoked cheese and crackers, hopefully smoked rye ale (if there's enough left) - there's not a common theme at all


----------



## menoetes

1. Winkle - Biere de Noel Ale 8.5% (dark/sour) ready to drink 1 Sep 2015 (probably)
2. Ciderman - Red Rye IPA 6.5% 66IBU - Should be ready to drink by swap date.
3. HBHB - Bourbon Barrel Aged Imperial Stout 10.5% - going light this time
4. madpierre06 - Coffee Imperial Stout
5. liam_snorkel - brett black IPA
6. Parks - Coffee Stout.
7. luggy- Irish Ale
8. hwall95 - Mocha Stout
9. Meno - Kiwi Bright Ale
10. Seehuusen - American Wheat IPA
11. Angus - raisin porter
12.Natdene - some kind of IPA
13. Lukiferj - Dark Rye Saison
14. rokaxe - IRA 6.8%, 97 IBU (ready to drink Aug 2nd, soz)
15. Ballantyne - brew- ale
16. Benken25 - might have a crack at a smoked cider
17. Brewkid - IPA
18. Beersuit - Gladfields Belgian blonde.
19. Fattox - imperial dark lager
20. Adr_0 - English IPA
21. Radshoes - Vanilla Mocha Porter
22. Aydos - maybe something smoked, or an ipa. Same same but different
23. Earle - Hoppy Hefe
24. Screamadelica - TBC

Reserve
1.
Going but not swapping (people who are going but aren't in the case swap)
1. kegs23(trying to get best mate to change date for his 40th birthday,if he does i am there)
2. tazman1967
3. Peege
4. Newy
5. Sqyre

Food (evening pizza run)

Winkle - chips, nuts and those big casava crackers. Coffee/OJ for breakfast (plus whatever we're short of)
Earle - smoked peanuts, smoked cheese and crackers, hopefully smoked rye ale (if there's enough left) - there's not a common theme at all
Meno - Warm Cheesy Puffs & Crisps


----------



## Adr_0

Still going... 

1. Winkle - Biere de Noel Ale 8.5% (dark/sour) ready to drink 1 Sep 2015 (probably)
2. Ciderman - Red Rye IPA 6.5% 66IBU - Should be ready to drink by swap date.
3. HBHB - Bourbon Barrel Aged Imperial Stout 10.5% - going light this time
4. madpierre06 - Coffee Imperial Stout
5. liam_snorkel - brett black IPA
6. Parks - Coffee Stout.
7. luggy- Irish Ale
8. hwall95 - Mocha Stout
9. Meno - Kiwi Bright Ale
10. Seehuusen - American Wheat IPA
11. Angus - raisin porter
12.Natdene - some kind of IPA
13. Lukiferj - Dark Rye Saison
14. rokaxe - IRA 6.8%, 97 IBU (ready to drink Aug 2nd, soz)
15. Ballantyne - brew- ale
16. Benken25 - might have a crack at a smoked cider
17. Brewkid - IPA
18. Beersuit - Gladfields Belgian blonde.
19. Fattox - imperial dark lager
20. Adr_0 - English IPA - 6.4%, 75IBU, ready by case swap/5th July
21. Radshoes - Vanilla Mocha Porter
22. Aydos - maybe something smoked, or an ipa. Same same but different
23. Earle - Hoppy Hefe
24. Screamadelica - TBC

Reserve
1.
Going but not swapping (people who are going but aren't in the case swap)
1. kegs23(trying to get best mate to change date for his 40th birthday,if he does i am there)
2. tazman1967
3. Peege
4. Newy
5. Sqyre

Food (evening pizza run)

Winkle - chips, nuts and those big casava crackers. Coffee/OJ for breakfast (plus whatever we're short of)
Earle - smoked peanuts, smoked cheese and crackers, hopefully smoked rye ale (if there's enough left) - there's not a common theme at all
Meno - Warm Cheesy Puffs & Crisps
Adr_0 - warm nuts (...and some home roasted almonds and macadamias, should be enough to go around)

Not sure about brekky yet...


----------



## winkle

Sorry about cutting a few peeps off.

**SWAP BEERS ARE TO BE IN 740ml PET PLASTIC BOTTLES ONLY***
1. Winkle - Biere de Noel Ale 8.5% (dark/sour) ready to drink 1 Sep 2015 (probably)
2. Ciderman - Red Rye IPA 6.5% 66IBU - Should be ready to drink by swap date.
3. HBHB - Bourbon Barrel Aged Imperial Stout 10.5% - going light this time
4. madpierre06 - Coffee Imperial Stout
5. liam_snorkel - brett black IPA
6. Parks - Coffee Stout.
7. luggy- Irish Ale
8. hwall95 - Mocha Stout
9. Meno - Kiwi Bright Ale
10. Seehuusen - American Wheat IPA
11. Angus - raisin porter
12.Natdene - some kind of IPA
13. Lukiferj - Dark Rye Saison
14. rokaxe - IRA 6.8%, 97 IBU (ready to drink Aug 2nd, soz)
15. Ballantyne - brew- ale
16. Benken25 - might have a crack at a smoked cider
17. Brewkid - IPA
18. Beersuit - Gladfields Belgian blonde.
19. Fattox - imperial dark lager
20. Adr_0 - English IPA
21. Radshoes - Vanilla Mocha Porter
22. Aydos - Dark rye IPA
23. Earle - Hoppy Hefe
24. Screamadelica - TBC
Reserve
1.

Going but not swapping (people who are going but aren't in the case swap)
1. kegs23(trying to get best mate to change date for his 40th birthday,if he does i am there)
2. tazman1967
3. Peege
4. Newy
5. Sqyre
6. NickB
7. Taylor
8. Daniel (tentative)
9 wombil, Just back from the bush.buggers drank all my booze but I got a load of wood for the night

Food (evening pizza run)

Winkle - chips, nuts and those big casava crackers. Coffee/OJ for breakfast (plus whatever we're short of)
Earle - smoked peanuts, smoked cheese and crackers, hopefully smoked rye ale (if there's enough left) - there's not a common theme at all
Meno - Warm Cheesy Puffs & Crisps
Adr_0 - warm nuts (...and some home roasted almonds and macadamias, should be enough to go around)

Not sure about brekky yet...


----------



## benken25

winkle said:


> swap beer updated
> 
> **SWAP BEERS ARE TO BE IN 740ml PET PLASTIC BOTTLES ONLY***
> 1. Winkle - Biere de Noel Ale 8.5% (dark/sour) ready to drink 1 Sep 2015 (probably)
> 2. Ciderman - Red Rye IPA 6.5% 66IBU - Should be ready to drink by swap date.
> 3. HBHB - Bourbon Barrel Aged Imperial Stout 10.5% - going light this time
> 4. madpierre06 - Coffee Imperial Stout
> 5. liam_snorkel - brett black IPA
> 6. Parks - Coffee Stout.
> 7. luggy- Irish Ale
> 8. hwall95 - Mocha Stout
> 9. Meno - Kiwi Bright Ale
> 10. Seehuusen - American Wheat IPA
> 11. Angus - raisin porter
> 12.Natdene - some kind of IPA
> 13. Lukiferj - Dark Rye Saison
> 14. rokaxe - IRA 6.8%, 97 IBU (ready to drink Aug 2nd, soz)
> 15. Ballantyne - brew- ale
> 16. Benken25 - rice lager with lemongrass and black pepper
> 17. Brewkid - IPA
> 18. Beersuit - Gladfields Belgian blonde.
> 19. Fattox - imperial dark lager
> 20. Adr_0 - English IPA
> 21. Radshoes - Vanilla Mocha Porter
> 22. Aydos - Dark rye IPA
> 23. Earle - Hoppy Hefe
> 24. Screamadelica - TBC
> Reserve
> 1.
> 
> Going but not swapping (people who are going but aren't in the case swap)
> 1. kegs23(trying to get best mate to change date for his 40th birthday,if he does i am there)
> 2. tazman1967
> 3. Peege
> 4. Newy
> 5. Sqyre
> 6. NickB
> 7. Taylor
> 8. Daniel (tentative)
> 9 wombil, Just back from the bush.buggers drank all my booze but I got a load of wood for the night
> 
> Food (evening pizza run)
> 
> Winkle - chips, nuts and those big casava crackers. Coffee/OJ for breakfast (plus whatever we're short of)
> Earle - smoked peanuts, smoked cheese and crackers, hopefully smoked rye ale (if there's enough left) - there's not a common theme at all
> Meno - Warm Cheesy Puffs & Crisps
> Adr_0 - warm nuts (...and some home roasted almonds and macadamias, should be enough to go around)
> 
> Not sure about brekky yet...


----------



## earle

Still 24 swappers and only a couple of days out. That must be some kind of record.


**SWAP BEERS ARE TO BE IN 740ml PET PLASTIC BOTTLES ONLY***
1. Winkle - Biere de Noel Ale 8.5% (dark/sour) ready to drink 1 Sep 2015 (probably)
2. Ciderman - Red Rye IPA 6.5% 66IBU - Should be ready to drink by swap date.
3. HBHB - Bourbon Barrel Aged Imperial Stout 10.5% - going light this time
4. madpierre06 - Coffee Imperial Stout
5. liam_snorkel - brett black IPA
6. Parks - Coffee Stout.
7. luggy- Irish Ale
8. hwall95 - Mocha Stout
9. Meno - Kiwi Bright Ale
10. Seehuusen - American Wheat IPA
11. Angus - raisin porter
12.Natdene - some kind of IPA
13. Lukiferj - Dark Rye Saison
14. rokaxe - IRA 6.8%, 97 IBU (ready to drink Aug 2nd, soz)
15. Ballantyne - brew- ale
16. Benken25 - rice lager with lemongrass and black pepper
17. Brewkid - IPA
18. Beersuit - Gladfields Belgian blonde.
19. Fattox - imperial dark lager
20. Adr_0 - English IPA
21. Radshoes - Vanilla Mocha Porter
22. Aydos - Dark rye IPA
23. Earle - Hoppy Hefe
24. Screamadelica - TBC
Reserve
1.

Going but not swapping (people who are going but aren't in the case swap)
1. kegs23(trying to get best mate to change date for his 40th birthday,if he does i am there)
2. tazman1967
3. Peege
4. Newy
5. Sqyre
6. NickB
7. Taylor
8. Daniel (tentative)
9 wombil, Just back from the bush.buggers drank all my booze but I got a load of wood for the night

Food (evening pizza run)

Winkle - chips, nuts and those big casava crackers. Coffee/OJ for breakfast (plus whatever we're short of)
Earle - smoked peanuts, smoked cheese and crackers, hopefully smoked rye ale (if there's enough left) - there's not a common theme at all
Meno - Warm Cheesy Puffs & Crisps
Adr_0 - warm nuts (...and some home roasted almonds and macadamias, should be enough to go around)

Not sure about brekky yet...


----------



## Liam_snorkel

changed my swap beer.

**SWAP BEERS ARE TO BE IN 740ml PET PLASTIC BOTTLES ONLY***
1. Winkle - Biere de Noel Ale 8.5% (dark/sour) ready to drink 1 Sep 2015 (probably)
2. Ciderman - Red Rye IPA 6.5% 66IBU - Should be ready to drink by swap date.
3. HBHB - Bourbon Barrel Aged Imperial Stout 10.5% - going light this time
4. madpierre06 - Coffee Imperial Stout
5. liam_snorkel - robust porter
6. Parks - Coffee Stout.
7. luggy- Irish Ale
8. hwall95 - Mocha Stout
9. Meno - Kiwi Bright Ale
10. Seehuusen - American Wheat IPA
11. Angus - raisin porter
12.Natdene - some kind of IPA
13. Lukiferj - Dark Rye Saison
14. rokaxe - IRA 6.8%, 97 IBU (ready to drink Aug 2nd, soz)
15. Ballantyne - brew- ale
16. Benken25 - rice lager with lemongrass and black pepper
17. Brewkid - IPA
18. Beersuit - Gladfields Belgian blonde.
19. Fattox - imperial dark lager
20. Adr_0 - English IPA
21. Radshoes - Vanilla Mocha Porter
22. Aydos - Dark rye IPA
23. Earle - Hoppy Hefe
24. Screamadelica - TBC
Reserve
1.

Going but not swapping (people who are going but aren't in the case swap)
1. kegs23(trying to get best mate to change date for his 40th birthday,if he does i am there)
2. tazman1967
3. Peege
4. Newy
5. Sqyre
6. NickB
7. Taylor
8. Daniel (tentative)
9 wombil, Just back from the bush.buggers drank all my booze but I got a load of wood for the night

Food (evening pizza run)

Winkle - chips, nuts and those big casava crackers. Coffee/OJ for breakfast (plus whatever we're short of)
Earle - smoked peanuts, smoked cheese and crackers, hopefully smoked rye ale (if there's enough left) - there's not a common theme at all
Meno - Warm Cheesy Puffs & Crisps
Adr_0 - warm nuts (...and some home roasted almonds and macadamias, should be enough to go around)


----------



## winkle

Liam_snorkel said:


> changed my swap beer.
> 
> **SWAP BEERS ARE TO BE IN 740ml PET PLASTIC BOTTLES ONLY***
> 1. Winkle - Biere de Noel Ale 8.5% (dark/sour) ready to drink 1 Sep 2015 (probably)
> 2. Ciderman - Red Rye IPA 6.5% 66IBU - Should be ready to drink by swap date.
> 3. HBHB - Bourbon Barrel Aged Imperial Stout 10.5% - going light this time
> 4. madpierre06 - Coffee Imperial Stout
> 5. liam_snorkel - robust porter
> 6. Parks - Coffee Stout.
> 7. luggy- Irish Ale
> 8. hwall95 - Mocha Stout
> 9. Meno - Kiwi Bright Ale
> 10. Seehuusen - American Wheat IPA
> 11. Angus - raisin porter
> 12.Natdene - some kind of IPA
> 13. Lukiferj - Dark Rye Saison
> 14. rokaxe - IRA 6.8%, 97 IBU (ready to drink Aug 2nd, soz)
> 15. Ballantyne - brew- ale
> 16. Benken25 - rice lager with lemongrass and black pepper
> 17. Brewkid - IPA
> 18. Beersuit - Gladfields Belgian blonde.
> 19. Fattox - imperial dark lager
> 20. Adr_0 - English IPA
> 21. Radshoes - Vanilla Mocha Porter
> 22. Aydos - Dark rye IPA
> 23. Earle - Hoppy Hefe
> 24. Screamadelica - TBC
> Reserve
> 1.
> 
> Going but not swapping (people who are going but aren't in the case swap)
> 1. kegs23(trying to get best mate to change date for his 40th birthday,if he does i am there)
> 2. tazman1967
> 3. Peege
> 4. Newy
> 5. Sqyre
> 6. NickB
> 7. Taylor
> 8. Daniel (tentative)
> 9 wombil, Just back from the bush.buggers drank all my booze but I got a load of wood for the night
> 
> Food (evening pizza run)
> 
> Winkle - chips, nuts and those big casava crackers. Coffee/OJ for breakfast (plus whatever we're short of)
> Earle - smoked peanuts, smoked cheese and crackers, hopefully smoked rye ale (if there's enough left) - there's not a common theme at all
> Meno - Warm Cheesy Puffs & Crisps
> Adr_0 - warm nuts (...and some home roasted almonds and macadamias, should be enough to go around)


The Brett one is too good?


----------



## Brewkid

Liam_snorkel said:


> changed my swap beer.
> CHANGED MY IPA TO AN OATMEAL STOUT ( NUMBER 17) - we needed more dark beers!
> 
> **SWAP BEERS ARE TO BE IN 740ml PET PLASTIC BOTTLES ONLY***
> 1. Winkle - Biere de Noel Ale 8.5% (dark/sour) ready to drink 1 Sep 2015 (probably)
> 2. Ciderman - Red Rye IPA 6.5% 66IBU - Should be ready to drink by swap date.
> 3. HBHB - Bourbon Barrel Aged Imperial Stout 10.5% - going light this time
> 4. madpierre06 - Coffee Imperial Stout
> 5. liam_snorkel - robust porter
> 6. Parks - Coffee Stout.
> 7. luggy- Irish Ale
> 8. hwall95 - Mocha Stout
> 9. Meno - Kiwi Bright Ale
> 10. Seehuusen - American Wheat IPA
> 11. Angus - raisin porter
> 12.Natdene - some kind of IPA
> 13. Lukiferj - Dark Rye Saison
> 14. rokaxe - IRA 6.8%, 97 IBU (ready to drink Aug 2nd, soz)
> 15. Ballantyne - brew- ale
> 16. Benken25 - rice lager with lemongrass and black pepper
> 17. Brewkid - OATMEAL STOUT
> 18. Beersuit - Gladfields Belgian blonde.
> 19. Fattox - imperial dark lager
> 20. Adr_0 - English IPA
> 21. Radshoes - Vanilla Mocha Porter
> 22. Aydos - Dark rye IPA
> 23. Earle - Hoppy Hefe
> 24. Screamadelica - TBC
> Reserve
> 1.
> 
> Going but not swapping (people who are going but aren't in the case swap)
> 1. kegs23(trying to get best mate to change date for his 40th birthday,if he does i am there)
> 2. tazman1967
> 3. Peege
> 4. Newy
> 5. Sqyre
> 6. NickB
> 7. Taylor
> 8. Daniel (tentative)
> 9 wombil, Just back from the bush.buggers drank all my booze but I got a load of wood for the night
> 
> Food (evening pizza run)
> 
> Winkle - chips, nuts and those big casava crackers. Coffee/OJ for breakfast (plus whatever we're short of)
> Earle - smoked peanuts, smoked cheese and crackers, hopefully smoked rye ale (if there's enough left) - there's not a common theme at all
> Meno - Warm Cheesy Puffs & Crisps
> Adr_0 - warm nuts (...and some home roasted almonds and macadamias, should be enough to go around)


----------



## Liam_snorkel

winkle said:


> The Brett one is too good?


turned out nasty. going to bottle it and leave for 6 months, see what happens.


----------



## winkle

I reserved some wort a while back with the idea of using it for a starter. Forgot about it until a week ago and, naturally its picked up a wild yeast. I started to chuck it, then had a sniff - hmmm, might have to do a small batch on that stuff :unsure:


----------



## madpierre06

**SWAP BEERS ARE TO BE IN 740ml PET PLASTIC BOTTLES ONLY***
1. Winkle - Biere de Noel Ale 8.5% (dark/sour) ready to drink 1 Sep 2015 (probably)
2. Ciderman - Red Rye IPA 6.5% 66IBU - Should be ready to drink by swap date.
3. HBHB - Bourbon Barrel Aged Imperial Stout 10.5% - going light this time
4. madpierre06 - Coffee Imperial Stout *4 is cold steeped coffee addition,  4 as is means straight bean addition, 18 hour soak*. Bottled 2/7, give minimum month to drink.
5. liam_snorkel - robust porter
6. Parks - Coffee Stout.
7. luggy- Irish Ale
8. hwall95 - Mocha Stout
9. Meno - Kiwi Bright Ale
10. Seehuusen - American Wheat IPA
11. Angus - raisin porter
12.Natdene - some kind of IPA
13. Lukiferj - Dark Rye Saison
14. rokaxe - IRA 6.8%, 97 IBU (ready to drink Aug 2nd, soz)
15. Ballantyne - brew- ale
16. Benken25 - rice lager with lemongrass and black pepper
17. Brewkid - IPA
18. Beersuit - Gladfields Belgian blonde.
19. Fattox - imperial dark lager
20. Adr_0 - English IPA
21. Radshoes - Vanilla Mocha Porter
22. Aydos - Dark rye IPA
23. Earle - Hoppy Hefe
24. Screamadelica - TBC
Reserve
1.

Going but not swapping (people who are going but aren't in the case swap)
1. kegs23(trying to get best mate to change date for his 40th birthday,if he does i am there)
2. tazman1967
3. Peege
4. Newy
5. Sqyre
6. NickB
7. Taylor
8. Daniel (tentative)
9 wombil, Just back from the bush.buggers drank all my booze but I got a load of wood for the night

Food (evening pizza run)

Winkle - chips, nuts and those big casava crackers. Coffee/OJ for breakfast (plus whatever we're short of)
Earle - smoked peanuts, smoked cheese and crackers, hopefully smoked rye ale (if there's enough left) - there's not a common theme at all
Meno - Warm Cheesy Puffs & Crisps
Adr_0 - warm nuts (...and some home roasted almonds and macadamias, should be enough to go around)

Just bottled, hopefully my notes in list are self explanatory. If you get a underliined 4 , yours has had addition of cold steeped coffee at end of primary. If it has just a 4 as is, yours had straight coffee beans added for 18 hour soak prior to bottling. Both tasted nice when sampled at bottling, the cold steeped batch just a tad sweeter which was surprising as the beans used had a lovely sweet soft chocolate aroma in the bag. .


----------



## winkle

That Coffee stout sounds pretty darn good madpierre - you still turning up at 5pm?


----------



## NickB

**SWAP BEERS ARE TO BE IN 740ml PET PLASTIC BOTTLES ONLY***
1. Winkle - Biere de Noel Ale 8.5% (dark/sour) ready to drink 1 Sep 2015 (probably)
2. Ciderman - Red Rye IPA 6.5% 66IBU - Should be ready to drink by swap date.
3. HBHB - Bourbon Barrel Aged Imperial Stout 10.5% - going light this time
4. madpierre06 - Coffee Imperial Stout *4 is cold steeped coffee addition, 4 as is means straight bean addition, 18 hour soak*. Bottled 2/7, give minimum month to drink.
5. liam_snorkel - robust porter
6. Parks - Coffee Stout.
7. luggy- Irish Ale
8. hwall95 - Mocha Stout
9. Meno - Kiwi Bright Ale
10. Seehuusen - American Wheat IPA
11. Angus - raisin porter
12.Natdene - some kind of IPA
13. Lukiferj - Dark Rye Saison
14. rokaxe - IRA 6.8%, 97 IBU (ready to drink Aug 2nd, soz)
15. Ballantyne - brew- ale
16. Benken25 - rice lager with lemongrass and black pepper
17. Brewkid - IPA
18. Beersuit - Gladfields Belgian blonde.
19. Fattox - imperial dark lager
20. Adr_0 - English IPA
21. Radshoes - Vanilla Mocha Porter
22. Aydos - Dark rye IPA
23. Earle - Hoppy Hefe
24. Screamadelica - TBC
Reserve
1.

Going but not swapping (people who are going but aren't in the case swap)
1. kegs23(trying to get best mate to change date for his 40th birthday,if he does i am there)
2. tazman1967
3. Peege
4. Newy
5. Sqyre
6. NickB
7. Taylor
8. Daniel (tentative)
9 wombil, Just back from the bush.buggers drank all my booze but I got a load of wood for the night

Food (evening pizza run)

Winkle - chips, nuts and those big casava crackers. Coffee/OJ for breakfast (plus whatever we're short of)
Earle - smoked peanuts, smoked cheese and crackers, hopefully smoked rye ale (if there's enough left) - there's not a common theme at all
Meno - Warm Cheesy Puffs & Crisps
Adr_0 - warm nuts (...and some home roasted almonds and macadamias, should be enough to go around)
NickB - Chicken Wings, chips, bacon for brekky


----------



## HBHB

Wrecking ball is chilling at the moment, so it'll be as fresh as a daisy for Saturday. Well, as fresh as 700g of Columbus, Simcoe, Amarillo, Riwaka, Centennial and Warrior hops in a 20L batch of beer can be anyway.

Got half of it out of the fermenter up the wall over the sink and on the floor. Place smells Purdy now.


----------



## lukiferj

YES!!!


----------



## winkle

Beats smelling like bleach.


----------



## madpierre06

winkle said:


> That Coffee stout sounds pretty darn good madpierre - you still turning up at 5pm?


Nah mate, that was Meno turning up at 5. I have to start work at 5, so I will turn up about a qtr. to 2, say g'day, drop my beers off, do the keg deal with Earle, have a couple beers, and toddle off. If anyone is still going at 3pm on Sunday, I finish work at 2pm so can drop through :lol: I'll be dropping off a few Wild Ryed Saisons courtesy of our good friend meno as well, I have a coupl;e left of a batch he generously donated to yours truly so figured it'd be worth sharing 'em.


----------



## Brewkid

madpierre06 said:


> **SWAP BEERS ARE TO BE IN 740ml PET PLASTIC BOTTLES ONLY***
> 1. Winkle - Biere de Noel Ale 8.5% (dark/sour) ready to drink 1 Sep 2015 (probably)
> 2. Ciderman - Red Rye IPA 6.5% 66IBU - Should be ready to drink by swap date.
> 3. HBHB - Bourbon Barrel Aged Imperial Stout 10.5% - going light this time
> 4. madpierre06 - Coffee Imperial Stout *4 is cold steeped coffee addition, 4 as is means straight bean addition, 18 hour soak*. Bottled 2/7, give minimum month to drink.
> 5. liam_snorkel - robust porter
> 6. Parks - Coffee Stout.
> 7. luggy- Irish Ale
> 8. hwall95 - Mocha Stout
> 9. Meno - Kiwi Bright Ale
> 10. Seehuusen - American Wheat IPA
> 11. Angus - raisin porter
> 12.Natdene - some kind of IPA
> 13. Lukiferj - Dark Rye Saison
> 14. rokaxe - IRA 6.8%, 97 IBU (ready to drink Aug 2nd, soz)
> 15. Ballantyne - brew- ale
> 16. Benken25 - rice lager with lemongrass and black pepper
> 17. Brewkid - (IPA - LATE SCRATCHING) OATMEAL STOUT 4.7% now replacing it, ready to drink now.
> 18. Beersuit - Gladfields Belgian blonde.
> 19. Fattox - imperial dark lager
> 20. Adr_0 - English IPA
> 21. Radshoes - Vanilla Mocha Porter
> 22. Aydos - Dark rye IPA
> 23. Earle - Hoppy Hefe
> 24. Screamadelica - TBC
> Reserve
> 1.
> 
> Going but not swapping (people who are going but aren't in the case swap)
> 1. kegs23(trying to get best mate to change date for his 40th birthday,if he does i am there)
> 2. tazman1967
> 3. Peege
> 4. Newy
> 5. Sqyre
> 6. NickB
> 7. Taylor
> 8. Daniel (tentative)
> 9 wombil, Just back from the bush.buggers drank all my booze but I got a load of wood for the night
> 
> Food (evening pizza run)
> 
> Winkle - chips, nuts and those big casava crackers. Coffee/OJ for breakfast (plus whatever we're short of)
> Earle - smoked peanuts, smoked cheese and crackers, hopefully smoked rye ale (if there's enough left) - there's not a common theme at all
> Meno - Warm Cheesy Puffs & Crisps
> Adr_0 - warm nuts (...and some home roasted almonds and macadamias, should be enough to go around)
> 
> Just bottled, hopefully my notes in list are self explanatory. If you get a underliined 4 , yours has had addition of cold steeped coffee at end of primary. If it has just a 4 as is, yours had straight coffee beans added for 18 hour soak prior to bottling. Both tasted nice when sampled at bottling, the cold steeped batch just a tad sweeter which was surprising as the beans used had a lovely sweet soft chocolate aroma in the bag. .


----------



## Adr_0

HBHB said:


> Wrecking ball is chilling at the moment, so it'll be as fresh as a daisy for Saturday. Well, as fresh as 700g of Columbus, Simcoe, Amarillo, Riwaka, Centennial and Warrior hops in a 20L batch of beer can be anyway.
> 
> Got half of it out of the fermenter up the wall over the sink and on the floor. Place smells Purdy now.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dry hop.jpg


Looks like you just pureéd a ninja turtle...


----------



## Adr_0

I might also chuck in a few litres of cider (oaked and un-oaked), couple of stouts, porters and a few others just in case we don't have enough to drink...


----------



## Ciderman

madpierre06 said:


> Nah mate, that was Meno turning up at 5. I have to start work at 5, so I will turn up about a qtr. to 2, say g'day, drop my beers off, do the keg deal with Earle, have a couple beers, and toddle off. If anyone is still going at 3pm on Sunday, I finish work at 2pm so can drop through :lol: I'll be dropping off a few Wild Ryed Saisons courtesy of our good friend meno as well, I have a coupl;e left of a batch he generously donated to yours truly so figured it'd be worth sharing 'em.


Good to see you took my suggestion of a coffee beer. Look forward to catching up, haven't forgotton the imperial stout that I owe you. I'll bring a few along so I can contribute to the Sunday morning headaches.


----------



## Liam_snorkel

I'll be bringing a keg of a beer I brewed to test out Gladfields shepherds delight malt, and a growler of a brett plum sour. And some commercial beers.


----------



## angus_grant

Done and done. Just need to arrange a drop off to Master Jäpps. 

5 tasters for me, one of which is going fridge tonight for tomorrow night.


----------



## madpierre06

Liam_snorkel said:


> I'll be bringing a keg of a beer I brewed to test out Gladfields shepherds delight malt, and a growler of a brett plum sour. And some commercial beers.


To quote The Crowdies, "You better be there 't two" so I can try it. 

I'm planning on doing a rejig of the cream ale I did before but substitute as many grains as I can with the Gladfield.


----------



## madpierre06

Ciderman said:


> Good to see you took my suggestion of a coffee beer. Look forward to catching up, haven't forgotton the imperial stout that I owe you. I'll bring a few along so I can contribute to the Sunday morning headaches.


Yeah, thanks for the prompt mate. I'm looking forward to trying that one of yours also. If I've had to head off before you get there, just leave it in my swap crates (three long wooden carry handled wood crates).


----------



## angus_grant

Dang, going to be missing out on some good beers on the night. 
Have fun everyone!


----------



## winkle

We'll hammer BT with "Hi Angus" threads so you can feel left out mate


----------



## Beersuit

Liam_snorkel said:


> I'll be bringing a keg of a beer I brewed to test out Gladfields shepherds delight malt, and a growler of a brett plum sour. And some commercial beers.


I shall bring a dubbel with all gladfields then mate. Pilsner, redback and shepherd's delight. Also the usual barrel aged lambic bottles .


----------



## lukiferj

Super keen to try the redback malt too


----------



## Liam_snorkel

Beersuit said:


> I shall bring a dubbel with all gladfields then mate. Pilsner, redback and shepherd's delight. Also the usual barrel aged lambic bottles .


awesome!

my swap beer is all gladfields other than some simpson's brown malt and a bitty carafa.


----------



## angus_grant

winkle said:


> We'll hammer BT with "Hi Angus" threads so you can feel left out mate


I was expecting nothing less.   :super:


----------



## Beersuit

Perry would it be cool if I drop my beers off in the morning around 10ish?


----------



## winkle

No problemo Beersuit.

If anyone wants it - there is a stand-alone beer tap on the bar that you can use (just bring a bag of ice), it'll save bringing a party keg setup if you're getting a lift.


----------



## Liam_snorkel

Going to have the super rugby final on the telly Perry?


----------



## hwall95

winkle said:


> No problemo Beersuit.
> 
> If anyone wants it - there is a stand-alone beer tap on the bar that you can use (just bring a bag of ice), it'll save bringing a party keg setup if you're getting a lift.


I'll take you up on your offer Perry, getting a drop off by a mate so it saves me dragging my dodgy Styrofoam box around. You have have bucket or should I bring one along?


----------



## menoetes

Liam_snorkel said:


> I'll be bringing a keg of a beer I brewed to test out Gladfields shepherds delight malt, and a growler of a brett plum sour. And some commercial beers.


Brett Plum Sour? Oh hell yes!

I've just got a mish-mash of my latest brews in an esky being couriered in by HWall95. As for the Wild Rye Saison I brewed that Mad Pierre is bringing... I don't know if 'donating' is the right term - it was more like 'off-loading' (That guy is pretty crazy)  

We should have a beer betting pool. The owner of the first keg emptied wins...


----------



## winkle

hwall95 said:


> I'll take you up on your offer Perry, getting a drop off by a mate so it saves me dragging my dodgy Styrofoam box around. You have have bucket or should I bring one along?


We should be able to sort out the bucket and gas.

Can be arranged Liam!


----------



## Adr_0

How many sleeps before Beer Camp?


----------



## luggy

**SWAP BEERS ARE TO BE IN 740ml PET PLASTIC BOTTLES ONLY***
1. Winkle - Biere de Noel Ale 8.5% (dark/sour) ready to drink 1 Sep 2015 (probably)
2. Ciderman - Red Rye IPA 6.5% 66IBU - Should be ready to drink by swap date.
3. HBHB - Bourbon Barrel Aged Imperial Stout 10.5% - going light this time
4. madpierre06 - Coffee Imperial Stout *4 is cold steeped coffee addition, 4 as is means straight bean addition, 18 hour soak*. Bottled 2/7, give minimum month to drink.
5. liam_snorkel - robust porter
6. Parks - Coffee Stout.
7. luggy- Irish Ale, 6.2%, Be at its best from early august.
8. hwall95 - Mocha Stout
9. Meno - Kiwi Bright Ale
10. Seehuusen - American Wheat IPA
11. Angus - raisin porter
12.Natdene - some kind of IPA
13. Lukiferj - Dark Rye Saison
14. rokaxe - IRA 6.8%, 97 IBU (ready to drink Aug 2nd, soz)
15. Ballantyne - brew- ale
16. Benken25 - rice lager with lemongrass and black pepper
17. Brewkid - (IPA - LATE SCRATCHING) OATMEAL STOUT 4.7% now replacing it, ready to drink now.
18. Beersuit - Gladfields Belgian blonde.
19. Fattox - imperial dark lager
20. Adr_0 - English IPA
21. Radshoes - Vanilla Mocha Porter
22. Aydos - Dark rye IPA
23. Earle - Hoppy Hefe
24. Screamadelica - TBC
Reserve
1.

Going but not swapping (people who are going but aren't in the case swap)
1. kegs23(trying to get best mate to change date for his 40th birthday,if he does i am there)
2. tazman1967
3. Peege
4. Newy
5. Sqyre
6. NickB
7. Taylor
8. Daniel (tentative)
9 wombil, Just back from the bush.buggers drank all my booze but I got a load of wood for the night

Food (evening pizza run)

Winkle - chips, nuts and those big casava crackers. Coffee/OJ for breakfast (plus whatever we're short of)
Earle - smoked peanuts, smoked cheese and crackers, hopefully smoked rye ale (if there's enough left) - there's not a common theme at all
Meno - Warm Cheesy Puffs & Crisps
Adr_0 - warm nuts (...and some home roasted almonds and macadamias, should be enough to go around)





Just had a taste of the black IPA I'll be bringing tomorrow to share around, not a bad drop. Will also be bringing snacks and whatnot


----------



## Radshoes

ok then
sooooooooooooooooooooooooo

If you get a red 21 you got the last of the mocha porter - It must have been ok because my FIL had been hitting it a lot more than I thought.

If you have a green 21 it is a fairly basic APA. Bravo, Colombus, Chinook and either keg hopped with warrior or mosaic - my record keeping isn't that great!

I will be picking up some sort of meats from the markets tomorrow for snacks and I am not sure what beer I will be bringing because I have not really been brewing too much lately due to time constraints.


----------



## winkle

Get the FIL brewing (then drink his).


----------



## Natdene

**SWAP BEERS ARE TO BE IN 740ml PET PLASTIC BOTTLES ONLY***
1. Winkle - Biere de Noel Ale 8.5% (dark/sour) ready to drink 1 Sep 2015 (probably)
2. Ciderman - Red Rye IPA 6.5% 66IBU - Should be ready to drink by swap date.
3. HBHB - Bourbon Barrel Aged Imperial Stout 10.5% - going light this time
4. madpierre06 - Coffee Imperial Stout 4 is cold steeped coffee addition, 4 as is means straight bean addition, 18 hour soak. Bottled 2/7, give minimum month to drink.
5. liam_snorkel - robust porter
6. Parks - Coffee Stout.
7. luggy- Irish Ale, 6.2%, Be at its best from early august.
8. hwall95 - Mocha Stout
9. Meno - Kiwi Bright Ale
10. Seehuusen - American Wheat IPA
11. Angus - raisin porter
12.Natdene - Black IPA 6.2%, bottled 29/06 so give it a few weeks
13. Lukiferj - Dark Rye Saison
14. rokaxe - IRA 6.8%, 97 IBU (ready to drink Aug 2nd, soz)
15. Ballantyne - brew- ale
16. Benken25 - rice lager with lemongrass and black pepper
17. Brewkid - (IPA - LATE SCRATCHING) OATMEAL STOUT 4.7% now replacing it, ready to drink now.
18. Beersuit - Gladfields Belgian blonde.
19. Fattox - imperial dark lager
20. Adr_0 - English IPA
21. Radshoes - Vanilla Mocha Porter
22. Aydos - Dark rye IPA
23. Earle - Hoppy Hefe
24. Screamadelica - TBC
Reserve
1.

Going but not swapping (people who are going but aren't in the case swap)
1. kegs23(trying to get best mate to change date for his 40th birthday,if he does i am there)
2. tazman1967
3. Peege
4. Newy
5. Sqyre
6. NickB
7. Taylor
8. Daniel (tentative)
9 wombil, Just back from the bush.buggers drank all my booze but I got a load of wood for the night

Food (evening pizza run)

Winkle - chips, nuts and those big casava crackers. Coffee/OJ for breakfast (plus whatever we're short of)
Earle - smoked peanuts, smoked cheese and crackers, hopefully smoked rye ale (if there's enough left) - there's not a common theme at all
Meno - Warm Cheesy Puffs & Crisps
Adr_0 - warm nuts (...and some home roasted almonds and macadamias, should be enough to go around)
Natdene - Chips and nuts. Beers - growler of each a new recipe PA & a 10min falcon IPA that I want feed back on, Have had a change of plans so now can't stay long


----------



## Parks

24.5 bottles in the keg - great success!


----------



## Florian

Oh shit! Is this thing really on today?

I better stop drinking soon and start thinking about going to bed.

Or does this still qualify as practicing?


----------



## Adr_0

Florian said:


> Oh shit! Is this thing really on today?
> 
> I better stop drinking soon and start thinking about going to bed.
> 
> Or does this still qualify as practicing?


You could also count it as quality assurance...


----------



## ballantynebrew

Natdene said:


> **SWAP BEERS ARE TO BE IN 740ml PET PLASTIC BOTTLES ONLY***
> 1. Winkle - Biere de Noel Ale 8.5% (dark/sour) ready to drink 1 Sep 2015 (probably)
> 2. Ciderman - Red Rye IPA 6.5% 66IBU - Should be ready to drink by swap date.
> 3. HBHB - Bourbon Barrel Aged Imperial Stout 10.5% - going light this time
> 4. madpierre06 - Coffee Imperial Stout 4 is cold steeped coffee addition, 4 as is means straight bean addition, 18 hour soak. Bottled 2/7, give minimum month to drink.
> 5. liam_snorkel - robust porter
> 6. Parks - Coffee Stout.
> 7. luggy- Irish Ale, 6.2%, Be at its best from early august.
> 8. hwall95 - Mocha Stout
> 9. Meno - Kiwi Bright Ale
> 10. Seehuusen - American Wheat IPA
> 11. Angus - raisin porter
> 12.Natdene - Black IPA 6.2%, bottled 29/06 so give it a few weeks
> 13. Lukiferj - Dark Rye Saison
> 14. rokaxe - IRA 6.8%, 97 IBU (ready to drink Aug 2nd, soz)
> 15. Ballantyne - Yee Ipa 6.9% - bottled 1/7/15 - needs at least 3 weeks
> 16. Benken25 - rice lager with lemongrass and black pepper
> 17. Brewkid - (IPA - LATE SCRATCHING) OATMEAL STOUT 4.7% now replacing it, ready to drink now.
> 18. Beersuit - Gladfields Belgian blonde.
> 19. Fattox - imperial dark lager
> 20. Adr_0 - English IPA
> 21. Radshoes - Vanilla Mocha Porter
> 22. Aydos - Dark rye IPA
> 23. Earle - Hoppy Hefe
> 24. Screamadelica - TBC
> Reserve
> 1.
> 
> Going but not swapping (people who are going but aren't in the case swap)
> 1. kegs23(trying to get best mate to change date for his 40th birthday,if he does i am there)
> 2. tazman1967
> 3. Peege
> 4. Newy
> 5. Sqyre
> 6. NickB
> 7. Taylor
> 8. Daniel (tentative)
> 9 wombil, Just back from the bush.buggers drank all my booze but I got a load of wood for the night
> 
> Food (evening pizza run)
> 
> Winkle - chips, nuts and those big casava crackers. Coffee/OJ for breakfast (plus whatever we're short of)
> Earle - smoked peanuts, smoked cheese and crackers, hopefully smoked rye ale (if there's enough left) - there's not a common theme at all
> Meno - Warm Cheesy Puffs & Crisps
> Adr_0 - warm nuts (...and some home roasted almonds and macadamias, should be enough to go around)
> Natdene - Chips and nuts. Beers - growler of each a new recipe PA & a 10min falcon IPA that I want feed back on, Have had a change of plans so now can't stay long


----------



## Parks

**SWAP BEERS ARE TO BE IN 740ml PET PLASTIC BOTTLES ONLY***
1. Winkle - Biere de Noel Ale 8.5% (dark/sour) ready to *drink 1 Sep 2015* (probably)
2. Ciderman - Red Rye IPA 6.5% 66IBU - Should be *ready to drink by swap date*.
3. HBHB - Bourbon Barrel Aged Imperial Stout 10.5% - going light this time
4. madpierre06 - Coffee Imperial Stout 4 is cold steeped coffee addition, 4 as is means straight bean addition, 18 hour soak. Bottled 2/7, *give minimum month to drink*.
5. liam_snorkel - robust porter
6. Parks - Coffee Stout - *DRINK IT YESTERDAY*
7. luggy- Irish Ale, 6.2%, Be at its *best from early august*.
8. hwall95 - Mocha Stout
9. Meno - Kiwi Bright Ale
10. Seehuusen - American Wheat IPA
11. Angus - raisin porter
12.Natdene - Black IPA 6.2%, bottled 29/06 so* give it a few weeks*
13. Lukiferj - Dark Rye Saison
14. rokaxe - IRA 6.8%, 97 IBU (ready to *drink Aug 2nd*, soz)
15. Ballantyne - Yee Ipa 6.9% - bottled 1/7/15 -* needs at least 3 weeks*
16. Benken25 - rice lager with lemongrass and black pepper
17. Brewkid - (IPA - LATE SCRATCHING) OATMEAL STOUT 4.7% now replacing it, *ready to drink now*.
18. Beersuit - Gladfields Belgian blonde.
19. Fattox - imperial dark lager
20. Adr_0 - English IPA
21. Radshoes - Vanilla Mocha Porter
22. Aydos - Dark rye IPA
23. Earle - Hoppy Hefe
24. Screamadelica - TBC
Reserve
1.

Going but not swapping (people who are going but aren't in the case swap)
1. kegs23(trying to get best mate to change date for his 40th birthday,if he does i am there)
2. tazman1967
3. Peege
4. Newy
5. Sqyre
6. NickB
7. Taylor
8. Daniel (tentative)
9 wombil, Just back from the bush.buggers drank all my booze but I got a load of wood for the night

Food (evening pizza run)

Winkle - chips, nuts and those big casava crackers. Coffee/OJ for breakfast (plus whatever we're short of)
Earle - smoked peanuts, smoked cheese and crackers, hopefully smoked rye ale (if there's enough left) - there's not a common theme at all
Meno - Warm Cheesy Puffs & Crisps
Adr_0 - warm nuts (...and some home roasted almonds and macadamias, should be enough to go around)
Natdene - Chips and nuts. Beers - growler of each a new recipe PA & a 10min falcon IPA that I want feed back on, Have had a change of plans so now can't stay long
Parks - general snack stuffs


----------



## Parks

Haven't seen Screamadelica for a while but everyone else seems to have been active lately so we should get close to a full swap  :super:


----------



## Radshoes

**SWAP BEERS ARE TO BE IN 740ml PET PLASTIC BOTTLES ONLY***
1. Winkle - Biere de Noel Ale 8.5% (dark/sour) ready to *drink 1 Sep 2015* (probably)
2. Ciderman - Red Rye IPA 6.5% 66IBU - Should be *ready to drink by swap date*.
3. HBHB - Bourbon Barrel Aged Imperial Stout 10.5% - going light this time
4. madpierre06 - Coffee Imperial Stout 4 is cold steeped coffee addition, 4 as is means straight bean addition, 18 hour soak. Bottled 2/7, *give minimum month to drink*.
5. liam_snorkel - robust porter
6. Parks - Coffee Stout - *DRINK IT YESTERDAY*
7. luggy- Irish Ale, 6.2%, Be at its *best from early august*.
8. hwall95 - Mocha Stout
9. Meno - Kiwi Bright Ale
10. Seehuusen - American Wheat IPA
11. Angus - raisin porter
12.Natdene - Black IPA 6.2%, bottled 29/06 so* give it a few weeks*
13. Lukiferj - Dark Rye Saison
14. rokaxe - IRA 6.8%, 97 IBU (ready to *drink Aug 2nd*, soz)
15. Ballantyne - Yee Ipa 6.9% - bottled 1/7/15 -* needs at least 3 weeks*
16. Benken25 - rice lager with lemongrass and black pepper
17. Brewkid - (IPA - LATE SCRATCHING) OATMEAL STOUT 4.7% now replacing it, *ready to drink now*.
18. Beersuit - Gladfields Belgian blonde.
19. Fattox - imperial dark lager
20. Adr_0 - English IPA
21. Radshoes - Vanilla Mocha Porter *RED 21 IS PORTER GREEN 21 IS AN APA Both ready for consumption now.*
22. Aydos - Dark rye IPA
23. Earle - Hoppy Hefe
24. Screamadelica - TBC
Reserve
1.

Going but not swapping (people who are going but aren't in the case swap)
1. kegs23(trying to get best mate to change date for his 40th birthday,if he does i am there)
2. tazman1967
3. Peege
4. Newy
5. Sqyre
6. NickB
7. Taylor
8. Daniel (tentative)
9 wombil, Just back from the bush.buggers drank all my booze but I got a load of wood for the night

Food (evening pizza run)

Winkle - chips, nuts and those big casava crackers. Coffee/OJ for breakfast (plus whatever we're short of)
Earle - smoked peanuts, smoked cheese and crackers, hopefully smoked rye ale (if there's enough left) - there's not a common theme at all
Meno - Warm Cheesy Puffs & Crisps
Adr_0 - warm nuts (...and some home roasted almonds and macadamias, should be enough to go around)
Natdene - Chips and nuts. Beers - growler of each a new recipe PA & a 10min falcon IPA that I want feed back on, Have had a change of plans so now can't stay long
Parks - general snack stuffs
Radshoes - just bought a platter of deli meats and some cheeses for eating


----------



## winkle

Do you want to organise the actual swap again after last years brilliant success Parks?

We did a pre-swap tasting of my beer last night and am pretty chuffed how it is coming together, points to note though, this is a combination of saison yeasts and one of them (I'm looking at you W3725PC) will keep working as long as there are any sugars to be found. Expect it to be a bit overcarbonated - so either refridgerate it and burp it once or twice before pouring or decant it into a jug to avoid getting all the lees in your glass.


----------



## lukiferj

Happy case swap day everyone! See you all soon.


----------



## Parks

winkle said:


> Do you want to organise the actual swap again after last years brilliant success Parks?



The curse of success! I'm sure we can knock it over even quicker this year.


----------



## Parks

Anyone looking for a tap and gas for today - I am only using one in my portable setup so there's room for one more.


----------



## lukiferj

**SWAP BEERS ARE TO BE IN 740ml PET PLASTIC BOTTLES ONLY***
1. Winkle - Biere de Noel Ale 8.5% (dark/sour) ready to *drink 1 Sep 2015* (probably)
2. Ciderman - Red Rye IPA 6.5% 66IBU - Should be *ready to drink by swap date*.
3. HBHB - Bourbon Barrel Aged Imperial Stout 10.5% - going light this time
4. madpierre06 - Coffee Imperial Stout 4 is cold steeped coffee addition, 4 as is means straight bean addition, 18 hour soak. Bottled 2/7, *give minimum month to drink*.
5. liam_snorkel - robust porter
6. Parks - Coffee Stout - *DRINK IT YESTERDAY*
7. luggy- Irish Ale, 6.2%, Be at its *best from early august*.
8. hwall95 - Mocha Stout
9. Meno - Kiwi Bright Ale
10. Seehuusen - American Wheat IPA
11. Angus - raisin porter
12.Natdene - Black IPA 6.2%, bottled 29/06 so* give it a few weeks*
13. Lukiferj - Dark Rye Saison - bottled 27 June so will need a few weeks at least
14. rokaxe - IRA 6.8%, 97 IBU (ready to *drink Aug 2nd*, soz)
15. Ballantyne - Yee Ipa 6.9% - bottled 1/7/15 -* needs at least 3 weeks*
16. Benken25 - rice lager with lemongrass and black pepper
17. Brewkid - (IPA - LATE SCRATCHING) OATMEAL STOUT 4.7% now replacing it, *ready to drink now*.
18. Beersuit - Gladfields Belgian blonde.
19. Fattox - imperial dark lager
20. Adr_0 - English IPA
21. Radshoes - Vanilla Mocha Porter *RED 21 IS PORTER GREEN 21 IS AN APA Both ready for consumption now.*
22. Aydos - Dark rye IPA
23. Earle - Hoppy Hefe
24. Screamadelica - TBC
Reserve
1.

Going but not swapping (people who are going but aren't in the case swap)
1. kegs23(trying to get best mate to change date for his 40th birthday,if he does i am there)
2. tazman1967
3. Peege
4. Newy
5. Sqyre
6. NickB
7. Taylor
8. Daniel (tentative)
9 wombil, Just back from the bush.buggers drank all my booze but I got a load of wood for the night

Food (evening pizza run)

Winkle - chips, nuts and those big casava crackers. Coffee/OJ for breakfast (plus whatever we're short of)
Earle - smoked peanuts, smoked cheese and crackers, hopefully smoked rye ale (if there's enough left) - there's not a common theme at all
Meno - Warm Cheesy Puffs & Crisps
Adr_0 - warm nuts (...and some home roasted almonds and macadamias, should be enough to go around)
Natdene - Chips and nuts. Beers - growler of each a new recipe PA & a 10min falcon IPA that I want feed back on, Have had a change of plans so now can't stay long
Parks - general snack stuffs
Radshoes - just bought a platter of deli meats and some cheeses for eating
lukiferj - Chips and snacks. Bacon for breakfast.


----------



## Radshoes

Parks said:


> Anyone looking for a tap and gas for today - I am only using one in my portable setup so there's room for one more.


That would be great. Need ice or anything?


----------



## Parks

radshoes said:


> That would be great. Need ice or anything?


I have 6 2L ice cream buckets about half full and frozen - should be fine in this weather.


----------



## Parks

Anyone needing a lift from the West/South about 1:30-2pm let me know. I'll be coming up Western Freeway through Bardon etc but can deviate if required.

I plan on getting to Winkle's about 2.


----------



## madpierre06

*Just reaffirming as seems to have disappeared off the list...if your bottle with an underlined 4 *, then you have *cold steeped addition prior to bottling, no underline means yours is whole bean for 18 hours prior to bottling. *


----------



## NickB

Anyone for Wings?

Just heading into the smoker for a delivery this Arvo....

Thinking of bringing a keg of OK APA and my Randall.... Anyone keen to watch me try to get that working 

EDIT: Scratch that, no point brining a 1/4 of a keg.... Just some bottles from me then!


----------



## Liam_snorkel

Spose I should get cracking and bottle mine


----------



## seehuusen

mouthwatering NickB!!


----------



## RdeVjun

Kind regards to all swappers, big ups to your wonderfully gracious host Von Winkle, event organisers/ contributors and not forgetting world's top swap maestro. 
Sadly I am unable to make this incredible event as we await expected news of Spousie's first grandchild's arrival any day, not to mention us now living over a hundred miles away on the Sunny Coast. There's also a small matter of brief course of alcohol- incompatible drugs ATM- it's all just one great big conspiracy to eliminate fun. 
Anyway, I am sure it is going to be a compleat hoot, while you'll all look forward to bringing a really sore head and queasy tummy to breakfast in the morning (I hope you all brought swimming costumes, otherwise IIRC chez Winkle standing orders stipulate starkers).


----------



## Axe head

What is the location. Can someone Pm me?


----------



## hwall95

**SWAP BEERS ARE TO BE IN 740ml PET PLASTIC BOTTLES ONLY***
1. Winkle - Biere de Noel Ale 8.5% (dark/sour) ready to *drink 1 Sep 2015* (probably)
2. Ciderman - Red Rye IPA 6.5% 66IBU - Should be *ready to drink by swap date*.
3. HBHB - Bourbon Barrel Aged Imperial Stout 10.5% - going light this time
4. madpierre06 - Coffee Imperial Stout 4 is cold steeped coffee addition, 4 as is means straight bean addition, 18 hour soak. Bottled 2/7, *give minimum month to drink*. *Bottle with an underlined 4 *, then you have *cold steeped addition prior to bottling, no underline means yours is whole bean for 18 hours prior to bottling.*
5. liam_snorkel - robust porter
6. Parks - Coffee Stout - *DRINK IT YESTERDAY*
7. luggy- Irish Ale, 6.2%, Be at its *best from early august*.
8. hwall95 - Mocha Stout, 7%, Should be ready
9. Meno - Kiwi Bright Ale
10. Seehuusen - American Wheat IPA
11. Angus - raisin porter
12.Natdene - Black IPA 6.2%, bottled 29/06 so* give it a few weeks*
13. Lukiferj - Dark Rye Saison - bottled 27 June so will need a few weeks at least
14. rokaxe - IRA 6.8%, 97 IBU (ready to *drink Aug 2nd*, soz)
15. Ballantyne - Yee Ipa 6.9% - bottled 1/7/15 -* needs at least 3 weeks*
16. Benken25 - rice lager with lemongrass and black pepper
17. Brewkid - (IPA - LATE SCRATCHING) OATMEAL STOUT 4.7% now replacing it, *ready to drink now*.
18. Beersuit - Gladfields Belgian blonde.
19. Fattox - imperial dark lager
20. Adr_0 - English IPA
21. Radshoes - Vanilla Mocha Porter *RED 21 IS PORTER GREEN 21 IS AN APA Both ready for consumption now.*
22. Aydos - Dark rye IPA
23. Earle - Hoppy Hefe
24. Screamadelica - TBC
Reserve
1.

Going but not swapping (people who are going but aren't in the case swap)
1. kegs23(trying to get best mate to change date for his 40th birthday,if he does i am there)
2. tazman1967
3. Peege
4. Newy
5. Sqyre
6. NickB
7. Taylor
8. Daniel (tentative)
9 wombil, Just back from the bush.buggers drank all my booze but I got a load of wood for the night

Food (evening pizza run)

Winkle - chips, nuts and those big casava crackers. Coffee/OJ for breakfast (plus whatever we're short of)
Earle - smoked peanuts, smoked cheese and crackers, hopefully smoked rye ale (if there's enough left) - there's not a common theme at all
Meno - Warm Cheesy Puffs & Crisps
Adr_0 - warm nuts (...and some home roasted almonds and macadamias, should be enough to go around)
Natdene - Chips and nuts. Beers - growler of each a new recipe PA & a 10min falcon IPA that I want feed back on, Have had a change of plans so now can't stay long
Parks - general snack stuffs
Radshoes - just bought a platter of deli meats and some cheeses for eating
lukiferj - Chips and snacks. Bacon for breakfast.
hwall95 - chips, salsa and donuts.


----------



## Axe head

jatterbury said:


> So talking to a lad at work who has attended these previously I should wander on down as it's really close to my place (im in gearside st). I'll attend without case swapping and can help with food requirements winkle. Let me know what you need me to bring.


I'm close too just up off Dargie. Love to come to this but forum looks really quiet at mo. :-/


----------



## Screamadelica

Parks said:


> Haven't seen Screamadelica for a while but everyone else seems to have been active lately so we should get close to a full swap  :super:


ill be there! have my beers ready top go. 18 of them are belgian IPA, 6 are choc-raspberry saison. just haven't logged into here for a while sorry. see you guys soon


----------



## madpierre06

Ooh ooh ooh! Hope I get one of those saisons.


----------



## daemon

Late confirmation but I've just kegged a beer and packing the car. See everyone in a bit over an hour!


----------



## Grainer

Now this is what you call hopping fellas..


----------



## Grainer

Now this is what you call hopping fellas.. minimum hops for a malt beer


----------



## RdeVjun

Hope the pot belly is cranked, you guys look like you could do with some warming up.


----------



## Mardoo

We went one step further 




Hope y'all had a good one.


----------



## Radshoes

kenneth is a top bloke aye


----------



## madpierre06

Hmmm, thread has been quiet for a while.


----------



## Liam_snorkel

Morning fellas


----------



## menoetes

Morning (Oh my head) Gents... what an awesome night... great seeing y'all again and meeting some of you lads I haven't met before.

I really enjoyed a whole bunch of the beers on offer and jeebus but there were some great sours. Time to get myself into some Brett brewing methinks.


----------



## lukiferj

What a night. Big thanks to Mr and Mrs Winkle for hosting again. Cheers to everyone for good times and good beers. Nice to meet any new faces and catch up with old ones. Highlights were many but The Two Metre tall sours (Cheers Pete), Anthony's lambic, Perry's acerola tarwhe, berlinner weisse and Martin's hop juice were some of my favourites of the night.


----------



## Parks

Big thumbs up to the venue as per every time you host Mr and Mrs Winkle. I think Liam's mild was my surprise favourite on tap with the Berliner Weisse a close second.

Great night!

Tasting Thread started.

Please add your ready to drink date and I'll update the main post.


----------



## Liam_snorkel

Parks that dark mild was Lukifer's


----------



## Liam_snorkel

highlight of the night was watching Stefan chase Lukifer around with his pants at his ankles.


----------



## benken25

Awsome night as usual thanks to perry and anna for hosting. Hows the head perry or are you still going?


----------



## Parks

Liam_snorkel said:


> Parks that dark mild was Lukifer's


You guys are the same person.


----------



## lukiferj

Cheers for the compliment though Parks


----------



## hwall95

Thanks hosting Perry, was a great arvo and night. Nice to chat and meet a lot of you blokes. The beers were fantastic, can't really pick a favourite out of them.


----------



## Radshoes

Fantastic night. Thanks Perry and Anna. Can't say I had a bad beer but that salsa didn't help me sleep well!


----------



## Ciderman

That Lambic (Anthony?) was the best beer for me and probably one of the best I've ever had. Need to get a barrel now... Thanks to the hosts, what a great night!


----------



## HBHB

Home Sweet Home. 

Big thanks to Perry and Anna for their fantastic hospitality and everyone else for a fantastic night of laughs. Great beers and top company as always.

Ribs should stop aching any day now.

Some evidence collected and some not suitable for publication.

BenKen had some trouble chasing his tail but had a moment when he realised it was the wrong end when he finally caught up with it.



Florian showed the youth what is meant when we advise to bring a small glass to such events


Aydo - what happens at "swaps" stays at swaps
{attachment=censored :image.jpg}


----------



## rokaxe

Had a blast. Great beers! Looking forward to tucking into these swaps. Thanks Winkle!


----------



## seehuusen

Thanks for a great night everyone 
Also, big thanks to Perry and Anna for hosting :beerbang:


----------



## Adr_0

Thanks very much Martin for driving me down and back safely, for Parks for distributing all the swap beers, Perry and Anna for putting on an amazing gig and brekky, and Luggy and Aydos for showing us what love truly is...

Ciderman and brewkid - if you want to use champagne bottles for ciders or Belgians (or like highly carbonated porter like I do...), you will need a tirage bell and 29mm bottle caps. There are a few places that sell them.

Earle and newy, let me know if you want the saison and amber ale recipes and I will put them up somewhere.


----------



## Lowlyf

More pics please for us that couldn't make it


----------



## Liam_snorkel




----------



## earle

Agreed, a big thanks to Perry & Anna for hosting. Was a good night and good to meet some more brewers. :beer:

Adr_0, I don't remember us talking about those recipes. Doesn't mean it didn't happen though. I thought your cider was excellent though.


----------



## angus_grant

OK, less photos for us that weren't there!!! :lol:


----------



## earle

Also trying to remember who it was that asked me to post feedback on their swap beer as I was towing my kegerator over the gutter out the back as I was leaving. Aydos, was that you and your dark rye IPA?


----------



## winkle

Wombil only just left! Thanks for the wood mate, there are still glowing coals in the stove 
Thanks to all who contributed to a great night. particularly to NickBs wings.


----------



## Axe head

Great night lads, nice meeting you all - i look fwd. to the next event - will have kegs for the next one..... :chug:


----------



## winkle

I'd like to thank BenKens' chilli dip for the near death experience :blink:


----------



## Parks

I'm pretty sure Aydos actually reincarnated after that chilli.


----------



## wombil

Thanks for looking after us Mr.and Mrs. W


----------



## Brewkid

Adr_0 said:


> Thanks very much Martin for driving me down and back safely, for Parks for distributing all the swap beers, Perry and Anna for putting on an amazing gig and brekky, and Luggy and Aydos for showing us what love truly is...
> 
> Ciderman and brewkid - if you want to use champagne bottles for ciders or Belgians (or like highly carbonated porter like I do...), you will need a tirage bell and 29mm bottle caps. There are a few places that sell them.
> 
> Earle and newy, let me know if you want the saison and amber ale recipes and I will put them up somewhere.


Thanks for the info Adr_0 and for sharing the cider and porter. Loved it. 
A big thanks to Perry and Anna for being the perfect hosts and to everyone who shared beer and knowledge. It was my first swap and I am looking forward to the next one. Perry - you are just a Galaga table away from having the best bar on the planet!!


----------



## Aydos

earle said:


> Also trying to remember who it was that asked me to post feedback on their swap beer as I was towing my kegerator over the gutter out the back as I was leaving. Aydos, was that you and your dark rye IPA?


Yes that was me with that one but unfortunately the alcohol has severely affected my memory and I forgot what was said.


----------



## earle

aydos said:


> Yes that was me with that one but unfortunately the alcohol has severely affected my memory and I forgot what was said.


Ha ha, me too. Pretty sure it was about leaving enough feedback on your swap beer to be useful. :beer:


----------



## winkle

Is anyone missing a sleeping bag?


----------



## winkle

Did we succeed in ringing up Yob on the night? I can vaguely recall the attempt to set up inter-swap communications about when Florian produced the growler of BICS - then nothing was very clear.


----------



## lukiferj

Ha ha. I know you were trying to get me to call Angus to come and cook us breakfast after sqyre left.


----------



## angus_grant

Ha ha, that would have been an unsuccessful call. I was out Saturday night and got home at 4 am. 
Managed to sneak in a return of the dread and la praline at brewski. Both great beers.


----------



## RdeVjun

winkle said:


> when Florian produced the growler of BICS - then nothing was very clear.


Dang, had I been able to make it I was going to bring along a tallie of that stuff that somehow got squirreled away. Mind you, if Florian produced a growler of it that means there's a keg still inhabiting the earth somewhere. Poor bastard. :icon_drunk:


----------



## menoetes

Quick question;

Has anyone used any especially interesting yeasts that might be worth harvesting from the bottles? My Kiwi Bright Ale is just brewed on good ol' US-05 (and no worse off for it). I'm just wondering if it's worth saving the dregs for re-culturing from anyone's bottles...


----------



## seehuusen

menoetes said:


> Quick question;
> 
> Has anyone used any especially interesting yeasts that might be worth harvesting from the bottles? My Kiwi Bright Ale is just brewed on good ol' US-05 (and no worse off for it). I'm just wondering if it's worth saving the dregs for re-culturing from anyone's bottles...


I think 19. Fattox - imperial dark lager was brewed with The Yeast Bay's Franconian lager yeast (http://www.theyeastbay.com/brewers-yeast-products/franconian-dark-lager )

Mine is brewed with Wyeast 1217-PC West Coast IPA, happy to give you a little jar of it, though it is now on its 3rd incarnation (https://www.wyeastlab.com/PC4thq2013.cfm)


----------



## winkle

Mine has a blend of W3711 and W3725 which should provide a sourish saison, if you like that sort of thing. Bottle conditioned so there should be a fair bit of yeast in the lees


----------



## Liam_snorkel

mine used Wy1469 - was cold crashed and filled from the keg so there probably isn't much yeast in there..


----------



## angus_grant

nope, mine was US-05..

I'm getting worried about my porter now given the high quality of the beers I have tried so far... :-O

Might put in a tester for Friday night. That way, if it is crap, I can tell everyone to wait until November and hopefully they will lose the bottles by then.. :lol:


----------



## Ciderman

Ciderman said:


> That Lambic (Anthony?) was the best beer for me and probably one of the best I've ever had. Need to get a barrel now... Thanks to the hosts, what a great night!


Well I've sorted myself a barrel! The fellow I was referring to above. Tall guy, curly hair - from Toowoomba area. Is he on this forum? Please point him out if you know him, wanted to ask a few questions about that particular beer.


----------



## benken25

Beersuit he goes by around here


----------



## Ciderman

Thanks. Got in touch.


----------

